# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الشركات التجارية الاماراتي رقم 8 لسنة 1984 وتعديلاته

## شمس الدين

*قانون الشركات التجارية* *الاماراتي رقم 8 لسنة 1984 وتعديلاته*  *نحن زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان، رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة.
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور المؤقت،
وعلى القانون رقم (1) لسنة 1972م في شأن اختصاصات الوزارات وصلاحيات الوزراء والقوانين المعدلة له،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (5) لسنة 1975م في شأن السجل التجاري،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (13) لسنة 1976م في شأن الجمعيات التعاونية،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (10) لسنة 1980م في شأن المصرف المركزي والنظام النقدي وتنظيم المهنة المصرفية،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (18) لسنة 1981 م في شأن تنظيم الوكالات التجارية،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (8) لسنة 1984م في شأن الشركات التجارية،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (5) لسنة 1985م باصدار قانون المعاملات المدنية لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة، والقوانين المعدلة له،
وبناء على ما عرضه وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة وموافقة مجلس الوزراء، والمجلس الوطني الاتحادي وتصديق المجلس الاعلى للاتحاد،
اصدرنا القانون الآتي:*
*الباب الاول* *احكام عامة* *المادة 1*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) في تطبيق احكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات التالية المعاني الموضحة امام كل منها: الدولة: دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة. الوزارة: وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة الوزير: وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. السلطة المختصة: السلطة المحلية المختصة في الامارة المعنية. الوكيل: هو الشخص الطبيعي الذي يحمل جنسية الدولة او الشخص الاعتباري الخاص المؤسس في الدولة والمملوك ملكية كاملة لاشخاص طبيعيين مواطنين.* 
*المادة 2*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم 15 تاريخ 25 اوكتوبر 1998). 1 - تسري احكام هذا القانون على الشركات التجارية التي تؤسس في الدولة او تتخذ فيها مركزا لنشاطها، وكل شركة تؤسس في الدولة يجب ان تتخذ فيها موطنها. 2 - ولا تسري احكام هذا القانون على الشركات التي تؤسس في المناطق الحرة في الدولة، فيما ورد بشأنه نص خاص في انظمة المنطقة الحرة المعنية وذلك باستثناء اكتسابها لجنسية الدولة. 3 - وفيما عدا اكتساب جنسية الدولة لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على شركات النفط العاملة في مجال التنقيب والاستخراج والتسويق والنقل، والشركات العاملة في انتاج الكهرباء والغاز وتحلية المياه وما يرتبط بأنشطتها من نقل وتوزيع وغيره وعلى الشركات التي يصدر من مجلس الوزراء قرار باستثنائها، وذلك كله فيما ورد بشأنه نص خاص في عقودها التأسيسية وانظمتها الاساسية.* 
*المادة 3*
*كل شركة تؤسس في الدولة تحمل جنسيتها، ولكن لا يستتبع ذلك بالضرورة تمتع الشركة بالحقوق المقصورة على المواطنين* 
*المادة 4*
*الشركة عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه شخصان او اكثر بأن يسهم كل منهم في مشروع اقتصادي يستهدف الربح وذلك بتقديم حصة من مال او عمل واقتسام ما ينشأ عن المشروع من ربح او خسارة. ويشمل المشروع الاقتصادي في حكم الفقرة السابقة كل نشاط تجاري او مالي او صناعي او زراعي او عقاري او غير ذلك من اوجه النشاط الاقتصادي.* 
*المادة 5*
*يجب ان تتخذ الشركة التي تؤسس في الدولة احد الاشكال الاتية: 1- شركة التضامن. 2- شركة التوصية البسيطة. 3- شركة المحاصة. 4- شركة المساهمة العامة. 5- شركة المساهمة الخاصة. 6- الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة. 7- شركة التوصية بالاسهم.* 
*المادة 6*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) كل شركة لا تتخذ احد الاشكال المشار اليها في المادة السابقة تعتبر باطلة ويكون الاشخاص الذين تعاقدوا باسمها مسؤولين شخصيا وبالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذا التعاقد. وتسري احكام هذا القانون على الشركات ولو كانت تحت اي اسم آخر ما دام نشاطها الذي تمارسه يخضع لاحكام هذا القانون.* 
*المادة 7*
*يجب ان تتخذ الشركات التي تمتلك الدولة او اي شخص عام اخر جزءا في رأسمالها ايا كان قدره شكل شركة المساهمة العامة. فاذا تملكت الدولة او الشخص العام حصة من شركة قائمة وجب تحويلها الى شركة مساهمة عامة.* 
*المادة 8*
*فيما عدا شركات المحاصة يجب ان يكون عقد الشركة وكل تعديل يطرأ عليه مكتوبا باللغة العربية وموثقا امام الجهة الرسمية المختصة والا كان العقد او التعديل باطلا. ويجوز للشركاء التمسك بالبطلان الناشئ عن عدم كتابة العقد او عدم توثيقه في مواجهة بعضهم بعضا، لكن لا يجوز لهم الاحتجاج به في مواجهة الغير الذي يجوز له الاحتجاج بالبطلان في مواجهتهم.* 
*المادة 9*
*اذا حكم ببطلان الشركة بناء على طلب الغير اعتبرت الشركة كأن لم تكن بالنسبة له ويكون الاشخاص الذين تعاقدوا معه باسم الشركة مسؤولين مسؤولية شخصية وبالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذا العقد، اما اذا حكم بالبطلان بناء على طلب احد الشركاء فلا يحدث البطلان اثره الا من وقت الحكم به. وفي جميع الاحوال تتبع في تصفية الشركة التي حكم ببطلانها وفي تسوية حقوق الشركاء قبل بعضهم البعض شروط العقد.* 
*المادة 10*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا تقبل الشهادة عند الخلاف بين الشركاء لاثبات ما يخالف ما ورد في عقد الشركة او ما يجاوزه.* 
*المادة 11*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) فيما عدا شركات المحاصة يجب شهر عقد الشركة وكل تعديل يطرأ عليه بالقيد في السجل التجاري، ويصدر بتعيين اجراءات القيد في السجل المذكور قرار من الوزير بعد التشاور مع السلطات المختصة في الامارات. فاذا لم يشهر العقد على النحو المذكور كان غير نافذ في مواجهة الغير، واذا اقتصر عدم الشهر على بيان او اكثر من البيانات الواجب شهرها كانت هذه البيانات وحدها غير نافذة في مواجهة الغير. ويسأل مديرو الشركة او اعضاء مجلس ادارتها بالتضامن عن تعويض الضرر الذي يصيب الشركة او الشركاء او الغير بسبب عدم الشهر.* 
*المادة 12*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) فيما عدا شركات المحاصة لا يكون للشركة شخصية اعتبارية ولا يجوز لها ان تبدأ اعمالها الا بعد قيدها في السجل التجاري . وينشر المحرر الرسمي الصادر في النشرة الخاصة التي تصدرها الوزارة. وكل ما يتم من اعمال او تصرفات لحساب الشركة قبل اجراء القيد يسأل عنه بالتضامن الاشخاص الذين اجروا العمل او التصرف. ومع ذلك يكون للشركة خلال فترة التأسيس شخصية اعتبارية بالقدر اللازم لتأسيسها.* 
*المادة 13*
*يجب ان يكون غرض الشركة مشروعا وان يراعى الوحدة والتخصص في الاغراض الرئيسية.* 
*المادة 14*
*يجوز ان تكون حصة الشريك مبلغا معينا من النقود (حصة نقدية) ويجوز ان تكون عينا (حصة عينية) كما يجوز في غير الاحوال المستفادة من احكام هذا القانون ان تكون عملا ولكن لا يجوز ان تكون حصة الشريك ما له من سمعة او نفوذ. وتكون الحصص النقدية والحصص العينية وحدها رأسمال الشركة.* 
*المادة 15*
*اذا كانت حصة الشريك حق ملكية او اي حق عيني اخر كان الشريك مسؤولا وفقا للقواعد المعمول بها في شأن عقد البيع عن ضمان الحصة في حالة الهلاك او الاستحقاق او ظهور عيب او نقص فيها. فاذا كانت الحصة واردة على مجرد الانتفاع بالمال طبقت القواعد المعمول بها في شأن عقد الايجار على الامور المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة. واذا تضمنت حصة الشريك حقوقا لدى الغير فلا تبرأ ذمته قبل الشركة الا باقتضاء هذه الحقوق. واذا كانت حصة الشريك عمله فكل كسب ينتج عن هذا العمل يكون من حق الشركة ما لم يكن الشريك قد حصل على هذا الكسب من حق براءة اختراع الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك.* 
*المادة 16*
*يعتبر كل شريك مدينا للشركة بالحصة التي تعهد بها فان تأخر في تقديمها عن الاجل المحدد لذلك كان مسؤولا في مواجهة الشركة عن تعويض الضرر الذي يترتب على هذا التأخير.* 
*المادة 17*
*لا يجوز للدائن الشخصي لاحد الشركاء ان يتقاضى حقه من حصة مدينه في رأس مال الشركة وانما يجوز له ان يتقاضى حقه من نصيب مدينه في الارباح فاذا انقضت الشركة انتقل حق الدائن الى نصيب مدينه فيما يفيض من اموال الشركة بعد انتهاء التصفية. واذا كانت حصة الشريك ممثلة في اسهم كان لدائنه الشخصي فضلا عن الحقوق المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة ان يطلب بيع هذه الاسهم ليتقاضى حقه من حصيلة البيع.* 
*المادة 18*
*اذا اتفق في عقد الشركة على حرمان احد الشركاء من الربح او اعفائه من الخسارة كان العقد باطلا. ومع ذلك يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من الاشتراك في الخسارة.* 
*المادة 19*
*اذا لم يعين عقد الشركة النسبة المقررة للشريك في الارباح او الخسائر، كان نصيبه منها بنسبة حصته في رأس المال . واذا اقتصر العقد على تحديد النسبة المقررة للشريك في الربح كان نصيبه في الخسارة معادلا لنصيبه في الربح، وكذلك الحال اذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين النسبة المقررة في الخسارة. واذا كانت حصة الشريك مقصورة على عمله، فيجب ان يعين في عقد الشركة نصيبه في الربح او في الخسارة فاذا قدم الشريك فضلا عن عمله حصة نقدية او عينية كان له نصيب في الربح او الخسارة عن حصته بالعمل ونصيب اخر عن حصته النقدية او العينية.* 
*المادة 20*
*لا يجوز توزيع ارباح صورية على الشركاء عن طريق المبالغة في تقدير اصول الشركة، فاذا وزعت ارباح صورية على الشركاء جاز لدائني الشركة مطالبة كل شريك برد ما قبضه منها ولو كان حسن النية. ولا يلزم الشريك برد الارباح الحقيقية التي قبضها ولو منيت الشركة بخسائر في السنوات التالية.* 
*المادة 21*
*جميع العقود والمراسلات والمخالصات والاعلانات التي تصدر عن الشركة يجب ان تحمل اسمها وبيانا عن نوعها ومركزها الرئيسي ورقم قيدها في السجل التجاري ويضاف الى هذه البيانات في شركة المساهمة وشركة التوصية بالاسهم والشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة بيان عن مقدار رأس مال الشركة ومقدار المدفوع منه. واذا كانت الشركة تحت التصفية وجب ان يذكر ذلك في الاوراق التي تصدر عنها.* 
*المادة 22*
*بمراعاة الانشطة التجارية المقصورة على المواطنين التي ينص عليها هذا القانون او اي قانون اخر يجب ان يكون في كل شركة تؤسس في الدولة شريك او اكثر من المواطنين لا تقل حصته عن 51% من رأس مال الشركة.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الثاني* *شركة التضامن* *المادة 23*
*شركة التضامن هي الشركة التي تتكون من شريكين او اكثر يكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن في جميع اموالهم عن التزامات الشركة.* 
*المادة 24*
*يتكون اسم شركة التضامن من اسماء جميع الشركاء، ويجوز ان يقتصر اسمها على ذكر اسم واحد او اكثر من الشركاء مع اضافة ما يدل على وجود الشركة، ويجوز بالاضافة الى ما تقدم ان يكون لها اسم تجاري خاص. واذا ذكر في اسم الشركة اسم شخص غير شريك فيها مع علمه بذلك كان مسؤولا بالتضامن عن التزامات الشركة.* 
*المادة 25*
*يجب ان يكون جميع الشركاء في شركة التضامن من مواطني الدولة.* 
*المادة 26*
*يجب ان يشتمل عقد شركة التضامن على البيانات الاتية: أ- اسم كل شريك ولقبه وشهرته ان وجدت وجنسيته وتاريخ ميلاده وموطنه. ب- اسم الشركة والغرض من انشائها. ج- مركز الشركة الرئيسي وفروعها. د- رأس مال الشركة والحصة التي يلتزم كل شريك بتقديمها نقودا كانت او حقوقا او اعيانا والقيمة المقدرة لهذه الحصص وكيفية تقديمها وميعاد استحقاقها. هـ- تاريخ تأسيس الشركة وتاريخ انتهائها ان وجد. و- كيفية ادارة الشركة مع بيان اسماء الاشخاص الذين يجوز لهم التوقيع نيابة عن الشركة ومدى سلطاتهم. ز- بدء السنة المالية للشركة وانتهائها. ح- نسبة توزيع الارباح والخسائر.* 
*المادة 27*
*يعتبر كل شريك في شركة التضامن تاجرا، ويؤدي افلاس الشركة الى افلاس كل من الشركاء.* 
*المادة 28*
*لا يجوز ان تكون حصص الشركاء ممثلة في صكوك قابلة للتداول.* 
*المادة 29*
*لا يجوز التنازل عن الحصص في شركة التضامن الا بموافقة جميع الشركاء او مراعاة القيود الواردة في عقد الشركة. وكل اتفاق يقضي بجواز التنازل عن الحصص دون اي قيد يعتبر باطلا، ومع ذلك يجوز للشريك ان يتنازل الى الغير عن الحقوق المتصلة بحصته في الشركة، ولا يكون لهذا الاتفاق اثر الا فيما بين الطرفين المتعاقدين.* 
*المادة 30*
*الشركاء مسؤولين بالتضامن في جميع اموالهم عن التزامات الشركة وكل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك لا يحتج به على الغير.* 
*المادة 31*
*لا يجوز التنفيذ على اموال الشريك بسبب التزامات الشركة الا بعد الحصول على سند تنفيذي ضد الشركة واعذارها بالوفاء. ويكون السند التنفيذي حجة على الشريك.* 
*المادة 32*
*لا يجوز للشريك بغير موافقة الشركاء ان يمارس لحسابه او لحساب الغير نشاطا من نوع نشاط الشركة او ان يكون شريكا في شركة تضامن اخرى او شريكا متضامنا او موصيا في شركة توصية او شريكا في شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة اذا كانت هذه الشركة تمارس نشاطا من شأنه منافسة نشاط الشركة.* 
*المادة 33*
*اذا انضم شريك الى الشركة كان مسؤولا مع باقي الشركاء بالتضامن وفي جميع امواله عن التزامات الشركة السابقة واللاحقة لانضمامه اليها، وكل اتفاق بين الشركاء على خلاف ذلك لا يحتج به على الغير.* 
*المادة 34*
*اذا انسحب شريك من الشركة فلا يكون مسؤولا عن الالتزامات التي تنشأ في ذمة الشركة بعد اشهار انسحابه.* 
*المادة 35*
*اذا تنازل احد الشركاء عن حصته في الشركة فلا يبرأ من التزامات الشركة قبل دائنيها الا اذا اقروا التنازل وفقا للقواعد المعمول بها في شأن حوالة الدين.* 
*المادة 36*
*لا يجوز للشريك غير المدير التدخل في اعمال الادارة الا اذا اتفق على خلاف ذلك، ومع ذلك يجوز له ان يطلب الاطلاع على اعمال الشركة وفحص دفاترها ووثائقها وتوجيه النصح والارشاد لمديرها.* 
*المادة 37*
*تصدر القرارات في شركات التضامن باجماع اراء الشركاء ما لم ينص العقد على الاكتفاء بالاغلبية وفي هذه الحالة تكون العبرة بالاغلبية العددية ما لم ينص العقد على خلاف ذلك. ولا تكون القرارات المتعلقة بتعديل عقد الشركة صحيحة الا اذا صدرت باجماع اراء الشركاء.* 
*المادة 38*
*تكون ادارة الشركة لجميع الشركاء المتضامنين الا اذا عهد بالادارة بمقتضى عقد الشركة او عقد مستقل الى شريك او اكثر او الى شخص غير شريك.* 
*المادة 39*
*اذا تعدد المديرون وحدد لكل منهم اختصاص معين فلا يسأل كل مدير الا عن الاعمال التي تكون من اختصاصه. واذا تعدد المديرون واشترط ان يقوموا بالادارة مجتمعين فلا تكون قراراتهم صحيحة الا اذا صدرت باجماع الآراء او الاغلبية المنصوص عليها في العقد، ومع ذلك يجوز لكل مدير ان ينفرد بالقيام بالاعمال العاجلة التي يترتب على تفويتها الحاق خسائر جسيمة بالشركة او ضياع ربح كبير عليها. واذا تعدد المديرون ولم يحدد لكل منهم في العقد اختصاص معين ولم يشترط ان يعملوا مجتمعين جاز لكل منهم ان يقوم بأي عمل من اعمال الادارة على ان يكون للآخرين حق الاعتراض على العمل قبل اتمامه وفي هذه الحالة تكون العبرة باغلبية اراء المديرين فاذا تساوت الآراء وجب عرض الامر على الشركاء.* 
*المادة 40*
*اذا كان المدير شريكا ومعينا في عقد الشركة فلا يجوز عزله الا باجماع الشركاء ويترتب على العزل حل الشركة ما لم ينص العقد على غير ذلك. واذا كان المدير شريكا ومعينا في عقد مستقل عن عقد الشركة او كان من غير الشركاء سواء كان معينا في عقد الشركة او في عقد مستقل جاز عزله بقرار من اغلبية الشركاء ولا يترتب على عزل هذا المدير حل الشركة.* 
*المادة 41*
*اذا كان المدير شريكا ومعينا في عقد الشركة فلا يجوز له ان يعتزل الادارة لغير اسباب مقبولة والا كان مسؤولا عن التعويض، ويترتب على اعتزاله حل الشركة ما لم ينص العقد على خلاف ذلك. فاذا كان المدير شريكا ومعينا في عقد مستقل او كان من غير الشركاء سواء كان معينا في عقد الشركة او في عقد مستقل كان له ان يعتزل بشرط ان يختار الوقت المناسب للاعتزال وان يخطر به الشركاء قبل نفاذه بوقت معقول والا كان مسؤولا عن التعويض، ولا يترتب على اعتزاله حل الشركة.* 
*المادة 42*
*للمدير ان يقوم بجميع التصرفات التي تتفق وغرض الشركة ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على تقييد سلطته.* 
*المادة 43*
*لا يجوز للمدير القيام بالتصرفات التي تجاوز الادارة العادية الا بموافقة الشركاء او بنص صريح في العقد، ويسري هذا الحظر بصفة خاصة على التصرفات الاتية: أ- التبرعات ما عدا الصغيرة المعتادة. ب- بيع عقارات الشركة الا اذا كان التصرف مما يدخل في اغراضها. ج-تقرير رهن على عقارات الشركة ولو كان مصرحا له في عقد الشركة ببيع العقارات. د- بيع متجر الشركة او رهنه.* 
*المادة 44*
*لا يجوز للمدير ان يتعاقد لحسابه الخاص مع الشركة الا باذن من جميع الشركاء يصدر في كل حالة على حدة. ولا يجوز له ان يمارس نشاطا من نوع نشاط الشركة الا باذن من جميع الشركاء يجدد سنويا.* 
*المادة 45*
*يسأل المدير عن الضرر الذي يصيب الشركة او الشركاء او الغير بسبب مخالفة احكام عقد الشركة او بسبب ما يصدر عنه من اخطاء في تأدية وظيفته وكل شرط يقضي بغير ذلك يعتبر باطلا.* 
*المادة 46*
*تحدد الارباح والخسائر ونصيب كل شريك فيها عند نهاية السنة المالية للشركة من واقع الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر. ويعتبر كل شريك دائنا للشركة بنصيبه في الارباح بمجرد تحديد هذا النصيب، ويكمل ما نقص من رأس المال بسبب الخسائر من ارباح السنوات التالية ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز الزام الشريك بتكملة ما نقص من حصته في رأس مال الشركة بسبب الخسائر الا بموافقته.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الثالث* *شركة التوصية البسيطة* *المادة 47*
*شركة التوصية البسيطة هي الشركة التي تتكون من شريك متضامن او اكثر يكون مسؤولا في جميع امواله عن التزامات الشركة، ومن شريك موصي او اكثر لا يكون مسؤولا عن التزامات الشركة الا بمقدار حصته في رأس المال.* 
*المادة 48*
*يجب ان يكون جميع الشركاء المتضامنين في شركة التوصية البسيطة من مواطني الدولة.* 
*المادة 49*
*يتكون اسم شركة التوصية البسيطة من اسم واحد او اكثر من الشركاء المتضامنين مع اضافة ما يدل على وجود شركة، ويجوز بالاضافة الى ما تقدم ان يكون لها اسم تجاري خاص. ولا يجوز ان يذكر اسم الشريك الموصي في اسم الشركة، فاذا ذكر مع علمه بذلك اعتبر شريكا متضامنا بالنسبة الى الغير حسني النية.* 
*المادة 50*
*تعتبر شركة التوصية البسيطة بالنسبة الى الشركاء المتضامنين شركة تضامن، وتسري على شركة التوصية البسيطة الاحكام الخاصة بشركة التضامن مع مراعاة الاحكام التالية.* 
*المادة 51*
*يشتمل عقد شركة التوصية البسيطة بالاضافة الى البيانات الواردة في المادة (26) على اسم كل شريك موصى ولقبه وجنسيته وتاريخ ميلاده وموطنه ومقدار حصته في رأس المال وما دفعه منها.* 
*المادة 52*
*لا يسأل الشريك الموصى قبل دائني الشركة الا بمقدار حصته في رأس المال.* 
*المادة 53*
*لا يجوز للشريك الموصى التدخل في اعمال الادارة المتصلة بالغير ولو بناء على تفويض وانما يجوز له الاشتراك في اعمال الادارة الداخلية في الحدود المنصوص عليها في عقد الشركة كما يكون له ان يطلب صورة من حساب الارباح والخسائر والميزانية وان يتحقق من صحة ما ورد بهما بالاطلاع على دفاتر الشركة ووثائقها بنفسه او بوكيل عنه من الشركاء او غيرهم بشرط الا يترتب على ذلك ضرر بالشركة.* 
*المادة 54*
*اذا خالف الشريك الموصى الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة كان مسؤولا في جميع امواله عن الالتزامات التي تنشأ عما اجراه من اعمال. ويجوز اعتبار الشريك الموصى مسؤولا في جميع امواله عن كل التزامات الشركة اذا كانت اعمال الادارة التي قام بها مما يدعو الغير الى الاعتقاد بأنه من الشركاء بصفة مطلقة، وفي هذه الحالة تسري على الشريك الموصى الاحكام الخاصة بالشركاء المتضامنين. فاذا قام الشريك الموصى باعمال الادارة المحظورة عليه بناء على تفويض صريح او ضمني من الشركاء المتضامنين كان هؤلاء الشركاء مسؤولين معه بالتضامن عن الالتزامات التي تنشأ عن هذه الاعمال.* 
*المادة 55*
*تصدر قرارات شركة التوصية البسيطة باجماع اراء الشركاء المتضامنين والموصين ما لم ينص العقد على الاكتفاء بالاغلبية، وتكون العبرة بالاغلبية العددية ما لم ينص العقد على غير ذلك. ولا تكون القرارات المتعلقة بتعديل عقد الشركة صحيحة الا اذا صدرت باجماع اراء الشركاء المتضامنين والموصين.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الرابع* *شركة المحاصة* *المادة 56*
*شركة المحاصة هي الشركة التي تنعقد بين شريكين او اكثر لاقتسام الارباح والخسائر عن عمل تجاري او اكثر يقوم به احد الشركاء باسمه الخاص. وتكون الشركة مقصورة على العلاقة بين الشركاء، ولا تسري في حق الغير، ويجوز اثبات شركة المحاصة بكل طرق الاثبات.* 
*المادة 57*
*ينظم عقد شركة المحاصة حقوق والتزامات الشركاء وكيفية توزيع الارباح والخسائر بينهم ولا يخضع هذا العقد للقيد في السجل التجاري ولا للعلانية.* 
*المادة 58*
*لا يعتبر الشريك المحاص تاجرا ما لم يقم بالعمليات التجارية بنفسه.* 
*المادة 59*
*يبقى كل شريك في شركة المحاصة مالكا لحصته التي قدمها ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.* 
*المادة 60*
*لا يجوز لشركة المحاصة ان تصدر اسهما او سندات قابلة للتداول.* 
*المادة 61*
*ليس للغير حق الرجوع الا على الشريك الذي تعامل معه، فاذا صدر من الشركاء ما من شأنه اعلام الغير عن وجود الشركة جاز اعتبارها شركة واقعية يكون الشركاء فيها مسؤولين على وجه التضامن ازاء الغير.* 
*المادة 62*
*لكل شريك ان يطلب الاطلاع على دفاتر الشركة ووثائقها بنفسه او بوكيل من الشركاء او من غيرهم بشرط الا يترتب على اطلاع الوكيل ضرر بالشركة، وكل اتفاق على غير ذلك يعتبر باطلا.* 
*المادة 63*
*تسري على شركة المحاصة احكام المادة (37) من هذا القانون.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الخامس* *شركات المساهمة العامة* *الفصل الاول* *خصائص شركات المساهمة العامة* *المادة 64*
*تعتبر شركة مساهمة عامة كل شركة يكون رأسمالها مقسمًا الى اسهم متساوية القيمة قابلة للتداول ولا يسأل الشريك فيها الا بقدر حصته في رأس المال.* 
*المادة 65*
*يكون لكل شركة مساهمة عامة اسم مشتق من غرضها، ولا يجوز ان يكون اسما لشخص طبيعي الا اذا كان غرض الشركة استثمار براءة اختراع مسجلة باسم هذا الشخص، او اذا تملكت الشركة عند تأسيسها او بعد ذلك متجرا واتخذت اسمه اسما لها. وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان يضاف الى اسم الشركة عبارة -شركة مساهمة عامة- ولا يجوز ان تحمل شركة المساهمة العامة اسم اية شركة اخرى او اسما مشابها، والا جاز للشركة الاخرى ان تطلب من الجهة الادارية او القضائية المختصة الزام الشركة التي تسمت باسمها ان تغير هذا الاسم.* 
*المادة 66*
*للشركة ان تغير اسمها بقرار من الجمعية العامة غير العادية، ولا يترتب على تغيير الاسم مساس بحقوقها او التزاماتها او بالاجراءات القانونية التي اتخذتها او اتخذت ضدها ويجب ان يؤشر بالاسم الجديد في السجل التجاري وفقا لاحكام القانون.* 
*المادة 67*
*يجب ان يكون رأس مال الشركة كافيا لتحقيق الغرض من تأسيسها وفي جميع الاحوال لا يجوز ان يقل رأس المال عن عشرة ملايين درهم.* 
*المادة 68*
*يجب ان يكون عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي مطابقين لاحكام النموذج الذي يصدر به قرار من الوزير ولا يجوز مخالفة هذا النموذج الا بموافقة من الوزير.* 
*المادة 69*
*يحدد عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي المدة المعينة لها. ويجوز بقرار من الجمعية العامة غير العادية اطالة او تقصير هذه المدة اذا اقتضى غرض الشركة ذلك.* 
*الفصل الثاني* *تأسيس شركة المساهمة العامة* *المادة 70*
*يعتبر مؤسسا كل من وقع عقد الشركة الابتدائي ونظامها الاساسي بنية تحمل المسؤولية الناشئة عن ذلك ولا يرخص بانشاء الشركة الا اذا كان عدد المؤسسين عشرة اشخاص على الاقل. ومع ذلك يجوز للحكومة الاتحادية او لحكومات الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد ان تقوم بتأسيس شركة بمفردها، كما يجوز لها ان تشرك معها في تقديم رأس المال عدد اقل مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة.* 
*المادة 71*
*على المؤسسين ان يختاروا من بينهم لجنة لا يقل عدد اعضائها عن ثلاثة ولا يزيد على خمسة تتولى اتخاذ اجراءات التأسيس لدى الجهات المختصة.* 
*المادة 72*
*تكون للشركة شخصيتها الاعتبارية خلال فترة التأسيس بالقدر اللازم لتأسيسها وتلتزم الشركة بتصرفات المؤسسين في تلك الفترة بشرط تمام تأسيسها وفقا للقانون.* 
*المادة 73*
*يحرر المؤسسون فيما بينهم عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي وفقا للنموذج الذي يصدر به قرار من الوزير مشتملا على البيانات الاتية: 1- اسم الشركة ومركزها الرئيسي. 2- مدة الشركة. 3- الغرض الذي انشئت من اجله. 4- اسماء الشركاء المؤسسين ومحال اقامتهم ومهنهم وجنسياتهم. 5- مقدار راس مال الشركة وعدد الاسهم التي ينقسم اليها رأس المال وقيمة كل سهم ونوعه. 6- بيان عن كل حصة غير نقدية واسم مقدمها والشروط الخاصة بتقديمها وحقوق الرهن والامتياز المرتبة على هذه الحصة. 7- بيان تقريبي لمقدار المصروفات والاجور والتكاليف التي تلتزم الشركة بادائها بسبب تأسيسها. 8- تعهد المؤسسين بالسعي لاتمام اجراءات التأسيس.* 
*المادة 74*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يقدم طلب تأسيس الشركة على النموذج المعد لذلك الى السلطة المختصة مصحوبا بعقد تأسيسها ونظامها الاساسي والجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع الذي ستقيمه الشركة شاملة الجدول الزمني المقترح لتنفيذه ويقيد الطلب في السجل المعد لذلك لدى السلطة المختصة. وتشكل لجنة بقرار من السلطة المختصة من ممثلين عن كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة لدراسة طلب تأسيس الشركة والجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع الذي ستقيمه. وللجنة ان تكلف مقدم الطلب باستكمال ما ترى ضرورة تقديمه من مستندات او بيانات او اجراء تعديلات على عقد الشركة او نظامها الاساسي بما يجعلهما متفقين واحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة تنفيذا له. وعلى اللجنة ان تعد تقريرا بنتائج اعمالها خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ تقديم الطلب او استيفاء المستندات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة تنفيذا له حسب الاحوال.* 
*المادة 75*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) تصدر السلطة المختصة قرارها في طلب تأسيس الشركة على ضوء النتائج التي اشتمل عليها تقرير اللجنة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة وذلك خلال مدة اقصاها ستون يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب او استيفاء المستندات التي طلبتها اللجنة حسب الاحوال ويعتبر عدم اصدار القرار خلال هذه المدة قرارا بالرفض. وفي حالة رفض الطلب او فوات المدة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة يجوز للمؤسسين الطعن في قرار الرفض امام المحكمة المدنية المختصة خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ اخطارهم بقرار الرفض او فوات المدة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة حسب الاحوال.* 
*المادة 76*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) اذا تمت الموافقة على طلب تأسيس الشركة تصدر السلطة المختصة قرارا بالترخيص بتأسيس الشركة وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية على نفقة المؤسسين ويبلغ للوزارة. وعلى المؤسسين البدء في عمليات الاكتتاب في اسهم الشركة وفقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة تنفيذا له خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدور قرار الترخيص بتأسيس الشركة.* 
*المادة 77*
*تكون الدعوة للاكتتاب العام بنشرة تعلن في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية قبل بدء الاكتتاب بخمسة ايام على الاقل ويجب ان تشتمل نشرة الاكتتاب فضلا عن ملخص عقد التأسيس والنظام الاساسي على البيانات الاتية: 1- قيام المؤسسين بالوفاء بالنسبة المطلوب اداؤها من قيمة الاسهم التي اكتتبوا فيها. 2- الحد الاعلى لعدد الاسهم التي يمكن للشخص ان يكتتب بها. 3- عدد الاسهم التي يشترط تملكها للحصول على عضوية مجلس الادارة. 4- ميعاد الاكتتاب ومكانه وشروطه. 5- نسبة تملك المواطنين من الاسهم وشروط التصرف فيها. 6- اية امور اخرى تؤثر على حقوق المساهمين او التزاماتهم. ويوقع المؤسسون نشرة الاكتتاب ويكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن عن صحة البيانات الواردة بها.* 
*المادة 78*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) على المؤسسين ان يكتتبوا باسهم لا تقل عن 20% ولا تزيد على 40% من رأس مال الشركة وان يدفعوا قبل نشر بيان الاكتتاب المبلغ الذي يعادل النسبة المطلوب دفعها من المكتتبين عن كل سهم عند الاكتتاب وعلى المؤسسين ان يقدموا الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة قبل دعوة الجمهور للاكتتاب شهادة من المصرف الذي تم فيه الدفع تثبت انهم قد دفعوا النسبة المشار اليها.* 
*المادة 79*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يجري الاكتتاب في مصرف او اكثر من المصارف التي يحددها المؤسسون من ضمن المصارف العاملة في الدولة وتدفع في المصرف الاقساط الواجب دفعها عند الاكتتاب.* 
*المادة 80*
*يكون الاكتتاب في الاسهم بمقتضى طلب يشمل على وجه الخصوص بيانات عن اسم الشركة وغرضها ورأس مالها وشروط الاكتتاب واسم المكتتب وعنوانه بالدولة ومهنته وجنسيته وعدد الاسهم التي يريد الاكتتاب فيها وتعهده بقبول احكام عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي. ويجب ان يكون الاكتتاب منجزا غير معلق على شرط، وكل شرط يضعه المكتتب في طلب الاكتتاب يعتبر كأن لم يكن. وتعطى نسخة مطبوعة من عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي لكل مكتتب نظير مبلغ يحدده نظام الشركة الاساسي.* 
*المادة 81*
*مع مراعاة حكم المادة (67) لا يحوز ان يقل المدفوع من قيمة كل سهم نقدي عند الاكتتاب عن ربع قيمته الاسمية ويجب ان يتم الوفاء بباقي القيمة خلال مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات من تاريخ التأسيس ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على خلاف ذلك. ويؤشر على السهم بالقدر المدفوع من قيمته.* 
*المادة 82*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يجب ان يظل باب الاكتتاب مفتوحا مدة لا تقل عن عشرة ايام ولا تجاوز تسعين يوما يتم خلالها طرح جميع الاسهم- بعد استنزال اسهم التأسيس- للاكتتاب العام ولا يتم تأسيس الشركة الا اذا اكتتب في جميع اسهمها. فاذا لم يتم الاكتتاب خلال هذه المدة، جاز للمؤسسين بقرار من السلطة المختصة مد فترة الاكتتاب مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوما على ان تخطر الوزارة بقرار السلطة المختصة الصادر في هذا الشأن.* 
*المادة 83*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) اذا انقضت المدة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة دون ان تتم تغطية جميع الاسهم المطروحة تعين على المؤسسين اما الرجوع عن تأسيس الشركة او انقاص رأس مالها، بشرط موافقة الوزير على تخفيض راس المال ويصدر قرار الموافقة على تخفيض راس المال من الوزير بعد موافقة السلطة المختصة. كما يجوز للمؤسسين ان يكتتبوا فيما لم يكتتب فيه من الاسهم استثناء من احكام المادة (78) وذلك بعد موافقة الوزير والسلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 84*
*يكون المؤسسون مسؤولين بالتضامن عن رد قيمة الاسهم المدفوعة الى المكتتبين في حالة العدول عن تأسيس الشركة. وفي حالة انقاصهم لرأس المال يكون للمكتتبين الحق في الرجوع عن اكتتابهم في موعد لا يقل عن مدة الاكتتاب الاولى والا اعتبر اكتتابهم نهائيا. ويجوز للمؤسسين في هذه الحالة اعادة طرح الاسهم التي تم الرجوع عن الاكتتاب فيها في اكتتاب عام جديد.* 
*المادة 85*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) اذا جاوز الاكتتاب عدد الاسهم المطروحة وجب ان توزع الاسهم على المكتتبين بنسبة ما اكتتبوا به ويجري التوزيع الى اقرب سهم صحيح وبشرط الا يترتب على التوزيع حرمان المساهم من المساهمة في الشركة مهما كان عدد الاسهم التي اكتتب بها. ويجوز للوزير بناء على اقتراح المؤسسين وموافقة السلطة المختصة ان يقرر توزيع عدد من الاسهم ابتداء على جميع المكتتبين لا تتجاوز قيمتها عشرة آلاف درهم ثم يجري التوزيع بعد ذلك على النحو المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة.* 
*المادة 86*
*يحتفظ المصرف بجميع الاموال المقبوضة من المساهمين لحساب الشركة تحت التأسيس، ولا يجوز له تسليمها الا لمجلس الادارة بعد قيد الشركة في السجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 87*
*يجوز ان يكون الاكتتاب بحصص عينية. وفي هذه الحالة تتولى تقويم هذه الحصص لجنة تشكل بقرار من الوزير برئاسة قاض يرشحه وزير العدل او رئيس دائرة العدل او من يقوم مقامه في الامارة المعنية بحسب الاحوال وعضو من مجلس ادارة غرفة التجارة والصناعة المعنية يرشحه رئيسها وعضو من المجلس البلدي او دائرة البلدية يرشحه رئيس البلدية في الامارة المعنية وعضو من الخبراء المختصين. ويجوز ان تكون الحصة العينية المقدمة من الشخص العام امتيازا او حقا في بعض الاموال العامة. وتقدم اللجنة تقريرها خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تكليفها بالعمل ويجوز للوزير بناء على طلب مسبب من اللجنة ان يمنحها مهلة اخرى. وترسل صورة من تقرير اللجنة الى المؤسسين وعليهم ايداع صور كافية منه مركز الشركة وينشر عن هذا الايداع في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية بخمسة عشر يوما على الاقل ويجوز لكل ذي شأن الاطلاع عليه. على انه اذا كان تقدير اللجنة اقل من تقدير المؤسسين فيطلب الى مقدم الحصة العينية اما دفع الفرق نقدا او تقديم حصة عينية اخرى بقيمة الفرق يوافق عليها باقي المؤسسين ويجري التحقق من صحة تقديرها بالكيفية السابقة، وعلى أية حال يجوز لمقدم الحصة العينية سحبها كليا ودفع القيمة المقدرة لها بمعرفة المؤسسين نقدا. ويعرض على الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية التقويم الذي اجرته اللجنة، وللجمعية المصادقة على التقويم او رفضه او خفضه. فاذا قررت الجمعية خفض التقويم جاز لمقدم الحصة ان يسحبها من رأس المال او ان يدفع الفرق نقدا. واذا قررت الجمعية رفض الحصة العينية او سحبها مقدمها جاز الاكتتاب فيها نقدا وفقا لشروط واوضاع الاكتتاب النقدي او خفض رأس المال بما يعادل النقص بشرط الا يقل رأس المال عن الحد المقرر في هذا القانون وبشرط موافقة الوزير على التخفيض. وتصدر القرارات المتعلقة بتقويم الحصة العينية بالاغلبية العددية للمكتتبين بالاسهم النقدية بشرط ان تكون هذه الاغلبية حائزة على الاقل لثلثي الاسهم المذكورة، ولا يكون لاصحاب الحصص العينية حق التصويت ولو كانوا اصحاب اسهم نقدية. واذا كانت الحصة العينية مقدمة من جميع المكتتبين كان تقديرهم لها نهائيا بشرط الا تجاوز القيمة المقدرة طبقا لتقرير اللجنة. ولا يجوز ان تمثل الحصص العينية غير اسهم تم الوفاء بقيمتها كاملة.* 
*المادة 88*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يجب على المؤسسين خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ غلق باب الاكتتاب دعوة المكتتبين الى جمعية عمومية تاسيسية وترسل صورة من الدعوة الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة. فاذا انقضت المدة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة دون ان يقوم المؤسسون بهذه الدعوة قامت الوزارة بها. ويصح انعقاد الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية بحضور مالكي ثلاثة ارباع عدد الاسهم المكتتب بها او من ينوب عنهم، ويرأس الاجتماع من تنتخبه الجمعية لذلك من بين المؤسسين. وفي حالة عدم اكتمال النصاب المذكور يدعى لاجتماع ثان خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع الاول ويصح الاجتماع الثاني بحضور مالكي نصف عدد الاسهم او من ينوب عنهم والا كان للحاضرين او لاي منهم الحق في المطالبة بحل الشركة او الدعوة لاجتماع ثالث خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع الثاني ويكون الاجتماع الثالث صحيحا ايا كان عدد المكتتبين الممثلين فيه. وتصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية بالاغلبية المطلقة للاسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع ولكل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة ارسال مندوب عنها او اكثر لحضور اجتماع الجمعية كمراقبين دون ان يكون لهم حق التصويت ويثبت حضورهم في محضر جلسة الجمعية.* 
*المادة 89*
*تنظر الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية على وجه الخصوص في المسائل الاتية: 1- تقرير المؤسسين عن عمليات تأسيس الشركة والنفقات التي استلزمتها. 2- انتخاب اعضاء مجلس الادارة الاول وتعيين مراجعي الحسابات. 3- المصادقة على تقويم الحصص العينية. 4- الاعلان عن تأسيس الشركة نهائيا.* 
*المادة 90*
*يقدم المؤسسون خلال سبعة ايام من اجتماع الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية طلبا الى الوزير باعلان تأسيس الشركة ويقدم الطلب مرفقا به ما يأتي: 1- اقرار بحصول الاكتتاب برأس المال كاملا وما دفعه المكتتبون من قيمة الاسهم وبيان بأسمائهم وعدد الاسهم التي اكتتب بها كل منهم. 2- محضر اجتماع الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية. 3- نظام الشركة كما اقرته تلك الجمعية. 4- قرارات الجمعية بالمصادقة على تقرير المؤسسين وتقويم الحصص العينية وتعيين مجلس الادارة الاول. 5- الوثائق المؤيدة لصحة اجراءات التأسيس.* 
*المادة 91*
*يصدر الوزير قرارا باعلان تأسيس الشركة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب وينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية مرفقا به عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي وذلك على نفقة الشركة.* 
*المادة 92*
*يجب على مجلس الادارة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلان تأسيس الشركة اتخاذ اجراءات شهرها وقيدها بالسجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 93*
*اذا لم يتم تأسيس الشركة تعلن الوزارة ذلك للجمهور وللمكتتبين الحق في استرداد المبالغ التي دفعوها اعتبارا من تاريخ صدور الاعلان، وعلى المصارف التي تم الاكتتاب فيها ان ترد للمكتتبين هذه المبالغ، ويكون المؤسسون مسؤولين بالتضامن عن الوفاء بها فضلا عن التعويض عند الاقتضاء كما يتحمل المؤسسون المصروفات التي انفقت في تأسيس الشركة ويكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن قبل الغير عن الافعال والتصرفات التي صدرت منهم خلال فترة التأسيس.* 
*المادة 94*
*تنتقل الى الشركة بمجرد اشهارها في السجل التجاري اثار جميع التصرفات التي اجراها المؤسسون لحسابها قبل الاشهار، وتتحمل الشركة جميع المصروفات التي انفقها المؤسسون في هذا الشأن.* 
*الفصل الثالث* *ادارة الشركة* *الفرع الاول* *مجلس الادارة* *المادة 95*
*يتولى ادارة الشركة مجلس ادارة، يعين النظام الاساسي للشركة طريقة تكوينه وعدد اعضائه ومدة العضوية فيه على الا يقل عدد اعضائه عن ثلاثة ولا يزيد على خمسة عشر عضوا والا تزيد مدة العضوية فيه على ثلاث سنوات، ويجوز اعادة انتخاب العضو لاكثر من مرة.* 
*المادة 96*
*تنتخب الجمعية العمومية العادية اعضاء مجلس الادارة بالتصويت السري، واستثناء من ذلك يجوز للمؤسسين ان يعينوا من بينهم في نظام الشركة اعضاء اول مجلس ادارة على الا تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنوات.* 
*المادة 97*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يشترط في عضو مجلس الادارة الا يكون محكوما عليه بعقوبة في جريمة من الجرائم المخلة بالشرف او الامانة ما لم يرد اليه اعتباره او يصدر عفو عنه من السلطات المختصة.* 
*المادة 98*
*لا يجوز لاحد بصفته الشخصية او بصفته ممثلا لاحد الاشخاص الاعتبارية ان يكون عضوا في مجلس ادارة اكثر من خمس شركات مساهمة مركزها في الدولة، ولا ان يكون رئيسا لمجلس الادارة او نائبا له في اكثر من شركتين مركزهما في الدولة، كما لا يجوز ان يكون عضوا منتدبا للادارة في اكثر من شركة واحدة مركزها في الدولة. وتبطل عضوية من يخالف هذا الحكم بالنسبة الى مجالس ادارة الشركات التي تزيد على النصاب القانوني وفقا لحداثة تعيينه، ويلزم المخالف بأن يرد الى الشركة التي ابطلت عضويته فيها ما يكون قد قبضه منها.* 
*المادة 99*
*ينتخب مجلس الادارة من بين اعضائه رئيسا للمجلس ونائبا للرئيس يحل محله عند غيابه ويشترط في رئيس مجلس الادارة ان يكون من المتمتعين بجنسية الدولة.* 
*المادة 100*
*يجب ان تكون اغلبية اعضاء مجلس الادارة من المتمتعين بجنسية الدولة، واذا انخفضت نسبة مواطني الدولة في مجلس الادارة عما يلزم توافره بالتطبيق لهذه المادة وجب استكمالها خلال ثلاثة اشهر على الاكثر والا كانت قرارات المجلس بعد انقضاء هذه المدة باطلة.* 
*المادة 101*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) على كل شركة ان تقدم الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة قبل اول يناير من كل سنة قائمة مفصلة ومعتمدة من رئيس مجلس الادارة باسماء رئيس واعضاء هذا المجلس وصفاتهم وجنسياتهم. ويجب على الشركة اخطار كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة بكل تغيير يطرأ على هذه القائمة بمجرد حصوله.* 
*المادة 102*
*اذا شغر مركز احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة كان للمجلس ان يعين عضوا في المركز الشاغر على ان يعرض هذا التعيين على الجمعية العمومية في اول اجتماع لها لاقرار تعيينه او تعيين غيره ما لم ينص نظام الشركة على غير ذلك، ويكمل العضو الجديد مدة سلفه. اما اذا بلغت المراكز الشاغرة ربع عدد اعضاء المجلس فيجب دعوة الجمعية العمومية للاجتماع خلال ثلاثة اشهر على الاكثر من تاريخ شغر اخر مركز لانتخاب من يملأ المراكز الشاغرة.* 
*المادة 103*
*يتولى مجلس الادارة جميع السلطات اللازمة للقيام بالاعمال التي يقتضيها غرض الشركة عدا ما احتفظ به القانون او نظام الشركة للجمعية العمومية، ومع ذلك لا يجوز لمجلس الادارة عقد القروض لآجال تزيد على ثلاث سنوات او بيع عقارات الشركة او المتجر او رهن هذه الاموال، او ابراء ذمة مديني الشركة من التزاماتهم او اجراء الصلح والاتفاق على التحكيم ما لم تكن هذه التصرفات مصرحا بها في نظام الشركة او كانت مما يدخل بطبيعته في غرض الشركة، وفي غير هاتين الحالتين يجب لابرام هذه التصرفات اخذ موافقة الجمعية العمومية.* 
*المادة 104*
*رئيس مجلس الادارة هو رئيس الشركة، ويمثلها امام القضاء، ويعتبر توقيعه كتوقيع مجلس الادارة في علاقة الشركة بالغير وعليه ان ينفذ قرارات المجلس وان يتقيد بتوصياته. ويجوز للرئيس ان يفوض غيره من اعضاء مجلس الادارة في بعض صلاحياته.* 
*المادة 105*
*لا يكون اجتماع مجلس الادارة صحيحا الا بحضور اغلبية اعضائه، وتصدر قرارات مجلس الادارة باغلبية اصوات الحاضرين والممثلين، وفي حالة تساوي الاصوات يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس. ويجوز للعضو الغائب ان ينيب غيره من اعضاء مجلس الادارة في التصويت بدلا منه شريطة ان لا يحمل العضو الحاضر اكثر من انابة واحدة. ولا يجوز التصويت بطريق المراسلة.* 
*المادة 106*
*اذا تغيب عضو مجلس الادارة عن حضور اجتماعات المجلس اكثر من ثلاث جلسات متتالية دون عذر يقبله المجلس اعتبر مستقيلا.* 
*المادة 107*
*تدون محاضر اجتماعات مجلس الادارة في دفتر خاص، ويوقع كل محضر مدون في الدفتر من الاعضاء الذين حضروا الجلسة ومقرر المجلس، وللعضو الذي لم يوافق على قرار اتخذه المجلس ان يثبت اعتراضه في محضر الاجتماع.* 
*المادة 108*
*لا يجوز لرئيس مجلس الادارة او عضو المجلس بغير ترخيص سابق من الجمعية العمومية يجدد سنويا ان يشترك في اي عمل من شأنه منافسة الشركة او ان يتجر لحسابه او حساب غيره في احد فروع النشاط الذي تزاوله الشركة والا كان لها ان تطالبه بالتعويض او باعتبار العمليات التي زاولها لحسابه كأنها اجريت لحساب الشركة.* 
*المادة 109*
*على كل عضو في مجلس ادارة الشركة تكون له مصلحة تتعارض مع مصلحة الشركة في عملية تعرض على مجلس الادارة لاقرارها ان يبلغ المجلس ذلك وان يثبت اقراره في محضر الجلسة، ولا يجوز له الاشتراك في التصويت الخاص بالقرار الصادر في شأن هذه العملية.* 
*المادة 110*
*تلتزم الشركة بالاعمال التي يجريها مجلس الادارة في حدود اختصاصه، كما تسأل عن تعويض ما ينشأ من الضرر عن الافعال غير المشروعة التي تقع من اعضاء المجلس في ادارة الشركة.* 
*المادة 111*
*رئيس واعضاء مجلس الادارة مسؤولون تجاه الشركة والمساهمين والغير عن جميع اعمال الغش واساءة استعمال السلطة، وعن كل مخالفة للقانون او لنظام الشركة، وعن الخطأ في الادارة، ويبطل كل شرط يقضي بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 112*
*تقع المسؤولية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على جميع اعضاء مجلس الادارة اذا نشأ الخطأ عن قرار صدر باجماع الآراء، اما اذا كان القرار محل المساءلة صادرا بالاغلبية فلا يسأل عنه المعارضون متى كانوا قد اثبتوا اعتراضهم بمحضر الجلسة. فاذا تغيب احد الاعضاء عن الجلسة التي صدر فيها القرار فلا تنتفي مسؤوليته الا اذا اثبت عدم علمه بالقرار او علم به مع عدم استطاعته الاعتراض عليه.* 
*المادة 113*
*يكون رفع دعوى المسؤولية قبل مجلس الادارة بسبب الاخطاء التي تنشأ عنها اضرار تلحق مجموع المساهمين من حق الشركة، ويجب ان يصدر قرار من الجمعية العمومية تعين فيه من يقوم بمباشرة الدعوى باسم الشركة. فاذا كانت الشركة في دور التصفية تولى المصفي رفع الدعوى بناء على قرار من الجمعية العمومية.* 
*المادة 114*
*لكل مساهم ان يقيم الدعوى منفردا في حالة عدم قيام الشركة برفعها اذا كان من شأن الخطأ الحاق ضرر خاص به كمساهم على ان يخطر الشركة بعزمه على رفع الدعوى ويقع باطلا كل شرط في نظام الشركة يقضي بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 115*
*لا يترتب على اي قرار يصدر من الجمعية العمومية بابراء ذمة مجلس الادارة سقوط دعوى المسؤولية المدنية ضد اعضاء مجلس الادارة بسبب الاخطاء التي تقع منهم في تنفيذ مهمتهم، واذا كان الفعل الموجب للمسؤولية قد عرض على الجمعية العمومية وصادقت عليه فان دعوى المسؤولية تسقط بمضي سنة من تاريخ انعقاد هذه الجمعية، ومع ذلك اذا كان الفعل المنسوب الى اعضاء مجلس الادارة يكون جريمة جنائية فلا تسقط دعوى المسؤولية الا بسقوط الدعوى العمومية.* 
*المادة 116*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) للجمعية العمومية عزل كل او بعض اعضاء مجلس الادارة ولو نص نظام الشركة على غير ذلك، وعلى الجمعية العمومية في هذه الحالة انتخاب اعضاء جدد لمجلس الادارة بدلا من الذين تم عزلهم وتخطر بهم كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 117*
*اذا تقرر عزل عضو مجلس الادارة فلا يجوز اعادة ترشيحه لعضوية المجلس قبل مضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور قرار العزل.* 
*المادة 118*
*يبين نظام الشركة طريقة تحديد مكافأة اعضاء مجلس الادارة، ويجب الا تزيد مكافأة مجلس الادارة على 10% من الربح الصافي بعد خصم الاستهلاكات والاحتياطي وتوزيع ربح لا يقل عن 5% من رأس المال على المساهمين.* 
*الفرع الثاني* *الجمعية العمومية العادية* *المادة 119*
*تنعقد الجمعية العمومية العادية للمساهمين بدعوة من مجالس الادارة مرة على الاقل في السنة خلال اربعة الاشهر التالية لنهاية السنة المالية وذلك في الزمان والمكان المعينين في نظام الشركة، وللمجلس دعوة الجمعية للانعقاد كلما رأى وجها لذلك.* 
*المادة 120*
*على مجلس الادارة دعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد متى طلب اليه ذلك مراجع الحسابات فاذا لم يقم المجلس بتوجيه الدعوة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الطلب جاز لمراجع الحسابات توجيه الدعوة مباشرة.* 
*المادة 121*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) اذا طلب عشرة من المساهمين على الاقل يملكون 30% من رأس المال كحد ادنى ولاسباب جدية عقد الجمعية العمومية وجب على المجلس توجيه الدعوة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الطلب والا جاز للوزارة بعد التشاور مع السلطة المختصة توجيه الدعوة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الطلب بناء على طلب المساهمين المذكورين او عدد اقل ممن يملكون 30% كحد ادنى من رأس المال.* 
*المادة 122*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) على الوزارة بعد التشاور مع السلطة المختصة توجيه الدعوة لعقد الجمعية العمومية في احدى الحالات الاتية: 1- اذا مضى ثلاثون يوما على الموعد المحدد في المادة (119) دون ان تدعى الى الانعقاد. 2- اذا نقص عدد اعضاء مجلس الادارة عن الحد الادنى لصحة انعقاده. 3- اذا تبين لها في اي وقت وقوع مخالفات للقانون او لنظام الشركة او وقوع خلل في ادارتها. ولكل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة والمواد الثلاث السابقة ارسال مندوب عنها او اكثر لحضور الجمعية كمراقبين دون ان يكون لهم حق التصويت ويثبت حضورهم في محضر جلسة الجمعية.* 
*المادة 123*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يكون توجيه الدعوة الى جميع المساهمين باعلان في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين تصدران باللغة العربية وبكتب مسجلة وذلك قبل الموعد المحدد للانعقاد بواحد وعشرين يوما على الاقل. ويجب ان يشتمل اعلان الدعوة على جدول الاعمال، وترسل صورة من اوراق الدعوة الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة مع مراعاة الموعد المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة.* 
*المادة 124*
*يدخل في جدول اعمال الجمعية العمومية في اجتماعها السنوي المسائل الاتية: 1- سماع تقرير مجلس الادارة عن نشاط الشركة وعن مركزها المالي خلال السنة وتقرير مراجع الحسابات والتصديق عليهما. 2- مناقشة ميزانية الشركة وحساب الارباح والخسائر والتصديق عليهما. 3- انتخاب اعضاء مجلس الادارة عند الاقتضاء وتعيين مراجعي الحسابات وتحديد اتعابهم ما لم تكن معينة في نظام الشركة. 4- النظر في مقترحات مجلس الادارة بشأن توزيع الارباح. 5- ابراء ذمة اعضاء مجلس الادارة ومراجع الحسابات من المسؤولية او تقرير رفع دعوى المسؤولية عليهم حسب الاحوال.* 
*المادة 125*
*لكل مساهم حق حضور الجمعية العمومية ويكون له من الاصوات ما يعادل عدد اسهمه.* 
*المادة 126*
*يجوز لمن له حق حضور الجمعية ان ينيب عنه من يختاره من غير اعضاء مجلس الادارة بمقتضى توكيل خاص ثابت بالكتابة ويجب الا يكون الوكيل حائزا بهذه الصفة على اكثر من 5% من رأس مال الشركة. ويمثل ناقص الاهلية وفاقديها النائبون عنهم قانونا.* 
*المادة 127*
*يتولى رئاسة الجمعية رئيس مجلس الادارة او نائبه او من يعينه مجلس الادارة لذلك، وفي حالة تخلف المذكورين عن حضور الاجتماع تعين الجمعية من بين المساهمين رئيسا لهذا الاجتماع، كما تعين الجمعية مقررا للاجتماع. واذا كانت الجمعية تبحث في امر يتعلق برئيس الاجتماع وجب ان تختار الجمعية من بين المساهمين من يتولى الرئاسة.* 
*المادة 128*
*لا يكون انعقاد الجمعية العمومية صحيحا الا اذا حضره مساهمون يمثلون نصف رأس مال الشركة على الاقل، فاذا لم يتوفر هذا النصاب في الاجتماع الاول وجب دعوة الجمعية العمومية الى اجتماع ثان يعقد خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للاجتماع الاول ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني صحيحا في جميع الاحوال. وتصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بالاغلبية المطلقة للاسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع، مع مراعاة احكام المادة (132) من هذا القانون.* 
*المادة 129*
*تختص الجمعية العمومية بالنظر في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بالشركة عدا ما يحتفظ به القانون او نظام الشركة للجمعية العمومية غير العادية. ولا يجوز للجمعية العمومية المداولة في غير المسائل المدرجة بجدول الاعمال، ومع ذلك يكون للجمعية حق المداولة في الوقائع الخطيرة التي تكتشف اثناء الاجتماع. واذا طلب احد الاشخاص العامة المساهمة او عدد من المساهمين يمثل عشر رأس مال الشركة على الاقل، ادراج مسائل معينة في جدول الاعمال وجب على مجلس الادارة اجابة الطلب والا كان من حق الجمعية ان تقرر مناقشة هذه المسائل.* 
*المادة 130*
*يكون لكل مساهم حق مناقشة الموضوعات المدرجة في جدول اعمال الجمعية العمومية وتوجيه الاسئلة الى اعضاء مجلس الادارة ويلتزم اعضاء المجلس بالاجابة على الاسئلة بالقدر الذي لا يعرض مصلحة الشركة للضرر. وللمساهم ان يحتكم الى الجمعية العمومية اذا رأى ان الرد على سؤاله غير كاف ويكون قرار الجمعية العمومية واجب التنفيذ. ويبطل اي شرط في نظام الشركة يقضي بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 131*
*يحدد نظام الشركة طريقة التصويت على قرارات الجمعية العمومية ومع ذلك يجب ان يكون الاقتراع سريا اذا تعلق بانتخاب اعضاء مجلس الادارة او بعزلهم او بمساءلتهم.* 
*المادة 132*
*لا يجوز لاعضاء مجلس الادارة الاشتراك في التصويت على قرارات الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بابراء ذمتهم من المسؤولية عن ادارتهم او التي تتعلق بمنفعة خاصة لهم او بخلاف قائم بينهم وبين الشركة.* 
*المادة 133*
*يحرر باجتماع الجمعية العمومية محضر يتضمن اسماء المساهمين الحاضرين او الممثلين وعدد الاسهم في حيازتهم بالاصالة او بالوكالة وعدد الاصوات المقررة لها والقرارات الصادرة وعدد الاصوات التي وافقت عليها او خالفتها وخلاصة وافية للمناقشات التي دارت في الاجتماع.* 
*المادة 134*
*تدون محاضر اجتماع الجمعية العمومية بصفة منتظمة عقب كل جلسة في دفتر خاص تتبع في مسكه الاحكام التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير ويوقع كل محضر مدون في الدفتر رئيس الجمعية ومقررها وجامع الاصوات ومراجع الحسابات. ويكون الموقعون على محاضر الاجتماعات مسؤولين عن صحة البيانات الواردة فيه.* 
*المادة 135*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) تكون القرارات الصادرة من الجمعية العمومية وفقا لاحكام القانون ونظام الشركة ملزمة لجميع المساهمين سواء كانوا حاضرين في الاجتماع الذي صدرت فيه هذه القرارات او غائبين، وسواء كانوا موافقين عليها او مخالفين لها. وعلى رئيس مجلس الادارة تنفيذ قرارات الجمعية العمومية وابلاغ صورة منها الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها. وعلى رئيس مجلس الادارة تنفيذ قرارات الجمعية العمومية وابلاغ صورة منها الى الوزارة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها.* 
*المادة 136*
*مع عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية يقع باطلا كل قرار يصدر بالمخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او لنظام الشركة. ويجوز ابطال كل قرار يصدر لمصلحة فئة معينة من المساهمين او للاضرار بها او لجلب نفع خاص لاعضاء مجلس الادارة او لغيرهم دون اعتبار لمصلحة الشركة. ويترتب على الحكم بالبطلان اعتبار القرار كأن لم يكن بالنسبة الى جميع المساهمين وعلى مجلس الادارة نشر الحكم بالبطلان في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية. وتسقط دعوى البطلان بمضي سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار المطعون فيه، ولا يترتب على رفع الدعوى وقف تنفيذ القرار ما لم تأمر المحكمة بغير ذلك.* 
*الفرع الثالث* *الجمعية العمومية غير العادية* *المادة 137*
*بمراعاة الاختصاصات الاخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تختص الجمعية العمومية غير العادية بتعديل عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي، ومع ذلك لا يجوز لهذه الجمعية اجراء تعديلات في نظام الشركة يكون من شأنها زيادة اعباء المساهمين او تعديل الغرض الاساسي للشركة او نقل المركز الرئيسي للشركة المؤسسة في الدولة الى بلد اجنبي، وكل نص يقضي بغير ذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن. كما تختص الجمعية العمومية غير العادية بما يأتي: 1- زيادة رأس المال او تخفيضه. 2- حل الشركة او ادماجها في شركة اخرى. 3- بيع المشروع الذي قامت به الشركة او التصرف فيه بأي وجه اخر. 4- اطالة مدة الشركة.* 
*المادة 138*
*تسري على الجمعية العمومية غير العادية الاحكام المتعلقة بالجمعية العمومية العادية مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية.* 
*المادة 139*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا تجتمع الجمعية العمومية غير العادية الا بناء على دعوة من مجلس الادارة، وعلى المجلس توجيه هذه الدعوة اذا طلب اليه ذلك عدد من المساهمين يمثل على الاقل 40% من رأس مال الشركة، فاذا لم يقم المجلس بتوجيه الدعوة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من هذا الطلب جاز للطالبين ان يتقدموا الى الوزارة لتوجيه الدعوة وتقوم الوزارة بتوجيه الدعوة بعد التشاور مع السلطة المختصة. ولكل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة ارسال مندوب عنها او اكثر لحضور الاجتماع دون ان يكون لهم حق التصويت ويثبت حضورهم في محضر الاجتماع.* 
*المادة 140*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا يكون اجتماع الجمعية العمومية غير العادية صحيحا الا اذا حضره مساهمون يمثلون ثلاثة ارباع رأس مال الشركة على الاقل. فاذا لم يتوفر هذا النصاب وجب دعوة هذه الجمعية الى اجتماع ثان يعقد خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للاجتماع الاول ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني صحيحا اذا حضره مساهمون يمثلون نصف رأس مال الشركة. واذا لم يتوفر هذا النصاب في الاجتماع الثاني فتوجه الدعوة الى اجتماع ثالث يعقد بعد انقضاء ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع الثاني ويكون الاجتماع الثالث صحيحا مهما كان عدد الحاضرين ولا تكون قرارات الجمعية في الحالة الاخيرة نافذة الا بعد موافقة السلطة المختصة عليها.* 
*المادة 141*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية باغلبية الاسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع الا اذا تعلق القرار بزيادة رأس المال او تخفيضه او بإطالة مدة الشركة او بحلها قبل الميعاد المعين في النظام او بادماج الشركة في شركة اخرى او بتحويلها فلا يكون القرار صحيحا الا اذا صدر باغلبية ثلاثة ارباع الاسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع. وعلى رئيس مجلس الادارة تنفيذ قرارات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية وابلاغ صورة منها الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها.* 
*المادة 142*
*يسجل المساهمون اسماءهم في سجل خاص يعد لذلك في مركز الشركة قبل الموعد المحدد لاجتماع الجمعية العمومية العادية او غير العادية ويتضمن السجل اسماء المساهمين وعدد الاسهم التي يمثلونها واسماء مالكيها مع تقديم سند الوكالة ويعطي المساهم بطاقة لحضور الاجتماع يذكر فيها عدد الاصوات التي يستحقها بالاصالة وبالوكالة.* 
*المادة 143*
*تسري على قرارات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية المتعلقة بتعديل نظام الشركة الاجراءات المقررة لشهر عقد تأسيس الشركة.* 
*الفرع الرابع* *مراجعو الحسابات* *المادة 144*
*يجب ان يكون لكل شركة مساهمة مراجع للحسابات او اكثر تعينه الجمعية العمومية لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد وتتولى تقدير اتعابه. ولا يجوز تفويض مجلس الادارة في هذا الشأن ومع ذلك يكون لمؤسسي الشركة تعيين مراجع حسابات يتولى مهمته الى حين انعقاد اول جمعية عمومية.* 
*المادة 145*
*يشترط في مراجع الحسابات ما يأتي: 1- ان يكون اسمه مقيدا في سجل المحاسبين والمراجعين طبقا لاحكام القانون الاتحادي رقم (9) لسنة 1975م في شأن تنظيم مهنة المحاسبة والمراجعة. 2- الا يجمع بين عمل مراجع الحسابات والاشتراك في تأسيس الشركة او عضوية مجلس الادارة او الاشتغال باي عمل فني او اداري او استشاري فيها. 3- الا يكون شريكا او وكيلا لاحد مؤسسي الشركة او لاحد اعضاء مجلس ادارتها او قريبا له الى الدرجة الرابعة.* 
*المادة 146*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يتولى مراجع الحسابات مراجعة حسابات الشركة وفحص الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر وملاحظة تطبيق القانون ونظام الشركة وعليه تقديم تقرير بنتيجة هذا الفحص الى الجمعية العمومية ويرسل صورة منه الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 147*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لمراجع الحسابات حق الاطلاع في كل وقت على جميع دفاتر الشركة وسجلاتها ومستنداتها وغير ذلك من وثائق وله ان يطلب الايضاحات التي يراها لازمة لاداء مهمته، وله كذلك ان يحقق موجودات الشركة والتزاماتها وعلى رئيس مجلس الادارة ان يمكنه من ذلك. وعلى المراجع في حالة الامتناع عن تمكينه من اداء مهمته اثبات ذلك في تقرير يقدم الى مجلس الادارة فاذا لم يقم المجلس بتيسير مهمة المراجع وجب عليه ان يرسل صورة من التقرير الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة وان يعرضه على الجمعية العمومية.* 
*المادة 148*
*اذا اغفل مجلس الادارة توجيه الدعوة لعقد الجمعية العمومية في الاحوال التي يوجب القانون فيها دعوتها وجب على مراجع الحسابات توجيه هذه الدعوة وكذلك الشأن كلما دعت الضرورة القصوى لذلك، وعليه في هذه الحالة وضع جدول الاعمال ونشره.* 
*المادة 149*
*يجب على مراجع الحسابات ان يحافظ على اسرار الشركة ولا يجوز له ان يذيع الى المساهمين في غير الجمعية العمومية او الى غيرهم، ما وقف عليه من اسرار الشركة بسبب قيامه بعمله والا حق عزله ومطالبته بالتعويض.* 
*المادة 150*
*على المراجع ان يحضر اجتماع الجمعية العمومية وان يدلي في الاجتماع برأيه في كل ما يتعلق بعمله، وبوجه خاص في ميزانية الشركة، ويتلو تقريره على الجمعية العمومية، ويجب ان يكون التقرير مشتملا على البيانات الاتية: اولا: ما اذا كان المراجع قد حصل على المعلومات التي يرى ضرورتها لاداء عمله على وجه مرض. ثانيا: ما اذا كانت الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر متفقة مع الواقع وتتضمن كل ما نص القانون ونظام الشركة على وجوب اثباته فيها وتعبر بامانة ووضوح عن المركز المالي الحقيقي للشركة. ثالثا: ما اذا كانت الشركة تمسك حسابات منتظمة. رابعا: ما اذا كان الجرد قد اجري وفقا للاصول المرعية. خامسا: ما اذا كانت البيانات الواردة في تقرير مجلس الادارة متفقة مع ما هو وارد في دفاتر الشركة. سادسا: ما اذا كانت هناك مخالفات لاحكام القانون او نظام الشركة قد وقعت خلال السنة المالية على وجه يؤثر في نشاط الشركة او مركزها المالي، مع بيان ما اذا كانت هذه المخالفات لا تزال قائمة، وذلك في حدود المعلومات التي توفرت لديه. واذا كان للشركة مراجعان للحسابات، وجب ان يعد كل منهما تقريرا مستقلا. ويتلى تقرير مراقب الحسابات في الجمعية العمومية ويكون لكل مساهم حق مناقشة التقرير وطلب ايضاحات بشأن الوقائع الواردة فيه.* 
*المادة 151*
*يكون مراجع الحسابات مسؤولا قبل الشركة عن اعمال الرقابة وعن صحة البيانات الواردة في تقريره وعن تعويض الضرر الذي يلحقها بسبب ما يقع منه في تنفيذ عمله، واذا تعدد المراجعون كان كل منهم مسؤولا عن خطئه الذي يترتب عليه الضرر. ولا تسمع دعوى المسؤولية المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة بعد سنة من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية التي تلي فيها تقرير مراجع الحسابات، واذا كان الفعل المنسوب الى المراجع يكون جريمة جنائية، فتظل دعوى المسؤولية قائمة طوال مدة قيام الدعوى العمومية.* 
*الفصل الرابع* *الصكوك التي تصدرها الشركة* *المادة 152*
*الصكوك التي تصدرها الشركة هي الاسهم وسندات القرض. ولا يجوز انشاء حصص تأسيس ولا منح مزايا خاصة للمؤسسين او غيرهم كما لا يجوز للشركة اصدار اسهم تعطي اصحابها امتيازا من اي نوع.* 
*الفرع الاول* *الاسهم* *المادة 153*
*يتكون رأس مال الشركة من اسهم متساوية لا تقل القيمة الاسمية لكل منها عن درهم واحد ولا تزيد على مائة درهم ولا يجوز عند التأسيس اصدار اسهم باقل او اكثر من قيمتها الاسمية مضافا اليها مصروفات الاصدار. وتكون لجميع اسهم الشركة حقوق متساوية وتخضع لالتزامات متساوية.* 
*المادة 154*
*تصدر الاسهم اسمية ولا يجوز اصدار اسهم لحاملها وتكون الاسهم قابلة للتداول، اما قسائم الارباح التي يعين نظام الشركة شكلها واحكامها فيجوز ان تكون اسمية او لحاملها.* 
*المادة 155*
*السهم غير قابل للتجزئة ومع ذلك اذا آلت ملكية السهم بالميراث الى عدة ورثة او تملكه اشخاص متعددون وجب ان يختاروا من بينهم من يمثلهم تجاه الشركة، ويكون هؤلاء الاشخاص مسؤولين بالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن ملكية السهم.* 
*المادة 156*
*لا يجوز للشركة ابراء ذمة المساهم من التزامه بدفع قيمة السهم، ولا تقع المقاصة بين هذا الالتزام وما يكون للمساهم قبل الشركة من حقوق. ويكون لدائن الشركة اقامة الدعوى باسمه على المساهم لمطالبته بدفع قيمة السهم.* 
*المادة 157*
*لا يجوز للمساهم ان يطلب استرداد ما دفعه للشركة كحصة في رأس المال.* 
*المادة 158*
*تستبدل الشركة بعد تأسيسها بايصالات الاكتتاب شهادات مؤقتة بالاسهم يوقعها عضوان من اعضاء مجلس الادارة يذكر فيها اسم المساهم وعدد الاسهم التي اكتتب بها وكيفية الوفاء بقيمتها والمبلغ المدفوع من هذه القيمة وتاريخ الدفع والرقم المسلسل للشهادة المؤقتة وارقام الاسهم التي يملكها ورأس مال الشركة ومركزها الرئيسي، وتقوم هذه الشهادات مقام الاسهم.* 
*المادة 159*
*يجب على الشركة خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ شهرها في السجل التجاري استبدال الاسهم بالشهادات المؤقتة ويجب ان يوقع صكوك السهم عضوان على الاقل من اعضاء مجلس الادارة فاذا كانت قيمة السهم مقسطة أرجئ التزام الشركة بالتسليم حتى الوفاء بالقيمة كاملة. ولا يجوز تسليم الاسهم التي تمثل حصصا عينية الا بعد نقل ملكية هذه الحصص الى الشركة. ويجب ان يتضمن السهم على الاخص تاريخ القرار الصادر بالترخيص بتأسيس الشركة وتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية وقيمة رأس المال وعدد الاسهم الموزع عليها ومركزها ومدتها.* 
*المادة 160*
*ترفق قسائم الارباح بصكوك الاسهم ويجوز ان تكون القسائم اسمية او لحاملها وتكون في جميع الاحوال قابلة للتداول، وكل شرط يقيد حرية تداولها يعتبر كأن لم يكن.* 
*المادة 161*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) تقوم الشركة بقيد الاسهم واسماء المساهمين وجنسياتهم وموطنهم والقدر المدفوع من قيمة الاسهم في سجل خاص يطلق عليه سجل الاسهم، ويجب عليها اخطار كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة بصورة من هذه البيانات وبكل تغيير يطرأ عليها في نهاية كل سنة مالية.* 
*المادة 162*
*تنتقل ملكية الاسهم باثبات التصرف كتابة في سجل لدى الشركة، ويؤشر بهذا القيد على السهم، ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بالتصرف على الشركة او على الغير الا من تاريخ قيده في السجل. ومع ذلك يكون للشركة الامتناع عن قيد التصرف في الاسهم في الحالات الاتية: 1- اذا كان هذا التصرف مخالفا لاحكام هذا القانون او لنظام الشركة الاساسي. 2- اذا كانت الاسهم مرهونة او محجوزا عليها بأمر من المحكمة. 3- اذا كانت الاسهم مفقودة ولم تعط بدلا منها اسهم جديدة بعد. 4- اذا كان للشركة دين على الاسهم فلها ان توقف تسجيل تحويل الاسهم ما لم يوف دينها. 5- اذا كان احد المتعاقدين عديم الاهلية او ناقصها او اشهر افلاسه او اعساره.* 
*المادة 163*
*يحدد النظام الاساسي للشركة كيفية وشروط التصرف في الاسهم، على ان لا يؤدي التصرف في الاسهم الى انخفاض نصيب مواطني الدولة في رأس مال الشركة عن ما هو مقرر طبقا لهذا القانون.* 
*المادة 164*
*يجوز رهن الاسهم ويكون ذلك بتسليمها الى الدائن المرتهن بعد اتباع الاجراءات المذكورة في المادة (162). ويكون للدائن المرتهن قبض الارباح واستعمال الحقوق المتصلة بالسهم ما لم يتفق في عقد الرهن على غير ذلك.* 
*المادة 165*
*اذا انتقلت ملكية السهم بطريق الارث او الوصية وجب على الوارث او الموصى له ان يطلب قيد نقل الملكية في سجل الاسهم. واذا كان نقل الملكية بمقتضى حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ جرى القيد في سجل الاسهم وفقا لهذا الحكم ويؤشر على السهم بما يفيد نقل الملكية. ولا يجوز لمن انتقلت اليه ملكية السهم استعمال الحقوق المترتبة على ذلك الا من تاريخ القيد.* 
*المادة 166*
*لا يجوز الحجز على اموال الشركة بسبب ديون مترتبة على احد المساهمين، ومع ذلك يجوز لدائني المساهم توقيع الحجز على السهم والارباح الناتجة عنه ويؤشر بالحجز على السهم في سجل الاسهم بناء على اعلان قضائي ثم يؤشر على السهم بما يفيد توقيع الحجز عليه.* 
*المادة 167*
*اذا تخلف المساهم عن الوفاء بالقسط المستحق من قيمة السهم في ميعاد الاستحقاق جاز لمجلس الادارة التنفيذ على السهم وذلك بالتنبيه على المساهم بدفع القسط المستحق بكتاب مسجل فاذا لم يقم بالوفاء خلال ثلاثين يوما جاز للشركة ان تبيع السهم بالمزاد العلني وتستوفي الشركة من الثمن الناتج عن البيع ما يستحق لها من اقساط متأخرة وفوائدها والمصاريف وترد الباقي لصاحب السهم، وللشركة حق الرجوع على المساهم في ماله الخاص اذا لم يف الثمن المبيع به بحقوق الشركة. وتلغي الشركة السهم الذي حصل التنفيذ عليه وتعطي المشتري سهما جديدا يحمل رقم السهم الملغى وتؤشر في سجل الاسهم بوقوع البيع مع بيان اسم المالك الجديد.* 
*المادة 168*
*لا يجوز للشركة ان تشتري اسهمها الا اذا كان ذلك لتخفيض رأس المال او لاستهلاك الاسهم ولا يكون للاسهم التي تحوزها الشركة صوت في مداولات الجمعية العمومية. كما لا يجوز للشركة ان ترتهن اسهمها.* 
*المادة 169*
*تثبت للمساهم جميع الحقوق المتعلقة بالسهم وعلى الاخص الحق في الحصول على نصيبه في الارباح وموجودات الشركة عند تصفيتها وحضور جلسات الجمعية العمومية والتصويت على قراراتها وذلك كله طبقا للقيود والشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفي نظام الشركة.* 
*المادة 170*
*يكون اطلاع المساهم على دفاتر الشركة ووثائقها باذن من مجلس الادارة او الجمعية العمومية طبقا لما ينص عليه نظام الشركة. وللمحكمة ان تلزم الشركة بتقديم معلومات محددة الى المساهمين بما لا يتعارض مع مصالح الشركة.* 
*المادة 171*
*يجوز ان ينص نظام الشركة على استهلاك الاسهم اثناء قيام الشركة اذا كان مشروعها مما يهلك تدريجيا او كان قائما على حقوق مؤقتة. ويخصص جزء من الارباح والاحتياطي سنويا لاستهلاك الاسهم بطريق القرعة على ان يحصل المساهم الذي يستهلك سهمه على سهم تمتع. ويجوز ان يكون الاستهلاك بطريق شراء الشركة اسهمها وتعدم الشركة الاسهم التي تحصل عليها بهذه الطريقة.* 
*المادة 172*
*يحدد نظام الشركة الحقوق التي تعطيها اسهم التمتع لاصحابها ومع ذلك يجب ان يخصص النظام نسبة مئوية من الربح السنوي الصافي للاسهم التي لم تستهلك لتوزع عليها بالاولوية على اسهم التمتع وفي حالة انقضاء الشركة يكون لاصحاب الاسهم التي لم تستهلك الاولوية في الحصول من موجودات التصفية على ما يعادل القيمة الاسمية للاسهم.* 
*المادة 173*
*لا يجوز تداول الاسهم النقدية التي يكتتب بها المؤسسون او الاسهم العينية قبل نشر الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر عن سنتين ماليتين على الاقل من تاريخ اعلان تأسيس الشركة ويؤشر على هذه الاسهم بما يدل على نوعها وتاريخ تأسيس الشركة. ومع ذلك يجوز خلال فترة الحظر نقل ملكية الاسهم النقدية بالبيع من احد المؤسسين الى مؤسس اخر، او الى احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة لتقديمها كضمان لادارته او من ورثة احد المؤسسين في حالة وفاته الى الغير. وتسري احكام هذه المادة على ما يكتتب به المؤسسون في حالة زيادة رأس المال قبل انقضاء فترة الحظر.* 
*المادة 174*
*يقع باطلا كل قرار يصدر من الجمعية العمومية العادية او غير العادية يكون من شأنه المساس بحقوق المساهم المستمدة من نصوص هذا القانون او نظام الشركة او زيادة التزاماته.* 
*المادة 175*
*يجوز النص في نظام الشركة على عدم تداول الاسهم او الشهادات المؤقتة للاسهم قبل نشر الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر عن السنة المالية الاولى باكثر من قيمتها الاسمية مضافا اليها مصروفات الاصدار.* 
*المادة 176*
*اذا تضمن نظام الشركة شرط الاسترداد لمصلحة المساهمين وجب على مالكي الاسهم قبل التصرف فيها اخطار الشركة باسم المشتري والسعر المتفق عليه ويكون للمساهمين خلال فترة يحددها نظام الشركة الحلول محل المشتري فاذا رأى مجلس الادارة ان الثمن مبالغ فيه جاز له ان يطلب من مراجع حسابات الشركة تحديد سعر عادل للسهم.* 

*الفرع الثاني* *سندات القرض* *المادة 177*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) للشركة بعد موافقة الجمعية العمومية ان تعقد قروضا مقابل سندات تصدر بقيمة متساوية قابلة للتداول. وللجمعية العمومية حق تفويض مجلس الادارة في تعيين مقدار القرض وشروطه ويجب ان يؤشر بالقرض في السجل التجاري وتخطر به الوزارة والسلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 178*
*تكون السندات اسمية او لحاملها، ويبقى السند اسميا الى حين الوفاء بقيمته كاملة.* 
*المادة 179*
*لا يجوز للشركة اصدار سندات قرض قبل استيفاء رأس المال كاملا من المساهمين ونشر الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر عن سنة مالية على الاقل. ومع ذلك يجوز للشركة اصدار سندات قرض قبل نشر ميزانية السنة الاولى اذا كفلت الدولة او احد المصارف العاملة فيها الوفاء بهذه السندات او كانت السندات مضمونة بصكوك اصدرتها احدى الجهات المذكورة.* 
*المادة 180*
*يجب الا تزيد قيمة السندات على رأس المال الموجود حسب اخر ميزانية معتمدة ما لم يؤذن للشركة بذلك في قرار تأسيسها او تكون السندات مضمونة من الدولة او احد المصارف العاملة فيها. ولا ينفذ قرار اصدار السندات الا بعد التأشير به في السجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 181*
*السندات التي تصدر بمناسبة قرض واحد تعطي لاصحابها حقوقا متساوية ويقع باطلا كل شرط يخالف ذلك.* 
*المادة 182*
*اذا طرحت سندات القرض للاكتتاب العام وجب ان يتم ذلك عن طريق مصرف او اكثر من المصارف العاملة في الدولة وتكون دعوة الجمهور قبل الاكتتاب بخمسة عشر يوما على الاقل بنشرة في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية موقعة من اعضاء مجلس الادارة ومشتملة على البيانات الاتية: 1- قرار الموافقة على اصدار السندات وتاريخه. 2- عدد السندات وقيمتها الاسمية وتاريخ قفل الاكتتاب. 3- سعر الفائدة. 4- تاريخ استحقاق السندات وشروط الوفاء بها وضمانات الوفاء ان وجدت. 5- مقدار رأس مال الشركة المدفوع. 6- مقدار السندات السابق اصدارها وضماناتها ومقدار ما لم يتم وفاؤه منها وقت اصدار السندات الجديدة.* 
*المادة 183*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا يجوز لمجلس الادارة اصدار سندات ذات نصيب الا بقرار من السلطة المختصة وللشركة اصدار سندات قرض تستحق الوفاء بعلاوة اصدار تدفع عند استهلاك السند او وفائه كما يجوز للشركة ان تصدر سندات ذات قيمة متزايدة.* 
*المادة 184*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) على مجلس الادارة خلال شهر من تاريخ غلق باب الاكتتاب ان يقدم الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة بيانا بعملية الاكتتاب واسماء المكتتبين وجنسياتهم وما اكتتب به كل منهم.* 
*المادة 185*
*تسري قرارات الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين على اصحاب السندات، ومع ذلك لا يجوز للجمعيات المذكورة ان تعدل الحقوق المقررة لاصحاب السندات الا بموافقة تصدر منهم في جمعية خاصة بهم وفقا للاحكام المقررة للجمعية العمومية غير العادية للمساهمين.* 
*المادة 186*
*لا يجوز تحويل السندات الى اسهم الا اذا نص على ذلك في شروط القرض باتباع الشروط المبينة بالمادة السابقة. فاذا تقرر التحويل كان لمالك السند الخيار بين قبول التحويل او قبض القيمة الاسمية للسند.* 

*الفرع الثالث* *فقدان الاسهم وسندات القرض وهلاكها* *المادة 187*
*اذا فقد سهم او سند اسمي او هلك فلمالكه المقيد باسمه في سجل الشركة ان يطلب صكا جديدا بدلا من الصك المفقود او الهالك. وعلى المالك ان ينشر ارقام الصكوك المفقودة او الهالكة وعددها وعدد قسائم الارباح الملحقة بها وارقامها في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية. فاذا لم تقدم معارضة الى الشركة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ النشر كان عليها ان تعطي المالك صكا جديدا يذكر فيه انه بدل الصك المفقود او الهالك، ويخول هذا الصك لحامله جميع الحقوق وتترتب عليه جميع الالتزامات المتصلة بالصك المفقود او الهالك.* 
*المادة 188*
*على من يعارض اعطاء الصك بدل الفاقد المشار اليه في المادة السابقة ان يقيم دعواه امام المحكمة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديم المعارضة والا اعتبرت المعارضة كأن لم تكن. وعلى المحكمة ان تفصل في الدعاوى على وجه السرعة.* 
*المادة 189*
*يجب على الشركة بمجرد اخطارها بالحكم النهائي ان تقوم بتسليم الصك بدل الفاقد او الهالك لصاحب الحق فيه.* 


*الفصل الخامس* *مالية الشركة* *المادة 190*
*يكون للشركة سنة مالية يعينها نظامها.* 
*المادة 191*
*يعد مجلس الادارة في كل سنة مالية ميزانية الشركة وحساب الارباح والخسائر وتقريرا عن نشاط الشركة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية ومركزها المالي في هذه السنة والطريقة التي يقترحها لتوزيع الارباح الصافية، وذلك قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية بشهر على الاقل. ويوقع رئيس مجلس الادارة التقرير والميزانية وحساب ارباح والخسائر.* 
*المادة 192*
*يقتطع سنويا عشرة في المائة من صافي ارباح الشركة يخصص لتكوين الاحتياطي القانوني وذلك ما لم يحدد نظام الشركة نسبة اكبر. ويجوز للجمعية العمومية وقف هذا الاقتطاع متى بلغ الاحتياطي القانوني نصف رأس المال المدفوع. ولا يجوز توزيع الاحتياطي القانوني على المساهمين وانما يجوز استعمال ما زاد منه على نصف رأس المال المدفوع في توزيع ارباح على المساهمين وذلك في السنوات التي لا تحقق فيها الشركة ارباحا صافية تكفي لتوزيع النسبة المقررة لهم في نظام الشركة.* 
*المادة 193*
*يجوز ان ينص في نظام الشركة على تجنيب نسبة معينة من الارباح الصافية لتكوين احتياطي نظامي يخصص للاغراض المنصوص عليها في النظام ولا يجوز استخدامه في غير الاغراض المخصص لها الا بقرار من الجمعية العمومية العادية.* 
*المادة 194*
*يحدد نظام الشركة النسبة التي يجب توزيعها على المساهمين من الارباح الصافية بعد خصم الاحتياطي القانوني والاحتياطي النظامي. ويستحق المساهم حصته من الارباح بمجرد صدور قرار الجمعية العمومية بتوزيعها وعلى مجلس الادارة تنفيذ هذا القرار خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره.* 
*المادة 195*
*لا يجوز توزيع ارباح صورية ويكون مجلس الادارة مسؤولا قبل المساهمين ودائني الشركة عن هذا الاجراء.* 
*المادة 196*
*يجوز للشركة التي يقتضي انشاؤها فترة طويلة ان تنص في نظامها على منح المساهمين فائدة ثابتة خلال الفترة اللازمة لانشائها.* 
*المادة 197*
*لا يجوز للشركة ان تقدم قرضا نقديا ايا كان نوعه لرئيس مجلس ادارتها او لاحد اعضاء المجلس او ان تضمن اي قرض يعقدونه لصالحهم مع الغير. ويستثنى من ذلك المصارف وشركات الائتمان فيجوز لها في حدود الاعمال الداخلة ضمن غرضها وبالشروط المتبعة بالنسبة الى عملائها ان تقرض رئيس مجلس ادارتها او احد اعضاء المجلس او ان تفتح لهم اعتماد او ان تضمنهم في القروض التي يعقدونها مع الغير.* 
*المادة 198*
*لا يجوز للشركة ان تقدم تبرعا ايا كان نوعه الا بعد انقضاء سنتين من تاريخ تأسيسها ما لم يكن التبرع من قبيل الهبات الصغيرة المعتادة وبشرط تحقيق ارباح. وبالنسبة الى غير ذلك من هبات فيشترط لصحة التبرع ان يصدر به قرار من مجلس الادارة بناء على ترخيص من الجمعية العمومية وبشرط الا يزيد على 2% من متوسط صافي ارباح الشركة خلال السنتين الماليتين السابقتين على سنة التبرع.* 
*الفصل السادس* *تعديل رأس مال الشركة* *الفرع الاول* *زيادة رأس المال* *المادة 199*
*يجوز بقرار من الجمعية العمومية غير العادية زيادة رأس مال الشركة ويبين القرار مقدار الزيادة وسعر اصدار الاسهم الجديدة. وللجمعية المذكورة ان تفوض مجلس الادارة في تحديد موعد تنفيذ هذا القرار على الا يجاوز هذا الموعد الخمس سنوات التالية لصدوره والا اعتبر كأن لم يكن.* 
*المادة 200*
*لا يجوز زيادة رأس مال الشركة الا بعد اداء رأس المال الاصلي كاملا.* 
*المادة 201*
*تتم زيادة رأس المال باحدى الوسائل الآتية: 1- اصدار اسهم جديدة. 2- ادماج الاحتياطي في رأس المال. 3- تحويل السندات الى اسهم.* 
*المادة 202*
*يسري على الاكتتاب في الاسهم الجديدة القواعد الخاصة بالاكتتاب في الاسهم الاصلية.* 
*المادة 203*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) تصدر الاسهم الجديدة بقيمة اسمية معادلة للقيمة الاسمية للاسهم الاصلية ومع ذلك يجوز للجمعية العمومية غير العادية ان تقرر اضافة علاوة اصدار الى القيمة الاسمية للسهم وان تحدد مقدارها بشرط موافقة السلطة المختصة والوزارة. وتضاف هذه العلاوة الى الاحتياطي القانوني ولو جاوز بذلك نصف رأس المال.* 
*المادة 204*
*يكون للمساهمين حق الاولوية في الاكتتاب بالاسهم الجديدة ويبطل كل شرط على خلاف ذلك في نظام الشركة او القرار الصادر بزيادة رأس المال.* 
*المادة 205*
*يقوم رئيس مجلس الادارة بنشر بيان في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية يعلن فيه المساهمين بأولويتهم في الاكتتاب وتاريخ افتتاحه واقفاله وسعر الاسهم الجديدة. وعلى كل من يرغب من هؤلاء المساهمين في استعمال حق الاولوية المشار اليه ان يبدي رغبته كتابة خلال المدة المحددة لهم للاكتتاب.* 
*المادة 206*
*يكون توزيع الاسهم على المساهمين طالبي الاكتتاب بنسبة ما يملكونه من اسهم على الا يجاوز ذلك ما طلبه كل منهم ويوزع الباقي من الاسهم على المساهمين الذين طلبوا اكثر من نسبة ما يملكونه من اسهم، ويطرح ما تبقى من الاسهم للاكتتاب العام. وتسري الاحكام المتعلقة بتقويم الحصص العينية اذا كانت الزيادة في رأس المال تتضمن تقديم حصص عينية على ان تقوم الجمعية العمومية العادية باعلام الجمعية العمومية التأسيسية.* 
*المادة 207*
*يتم ادماج الاحتياطي في رأس المال بانشاء اسهم مجانية توزع على المساهمين بنسبة ما يملكه كل منهم من اسهم، او بزيادة القيمة الاسمية بنسبة الزيادة الطارئة على رأس المال ولا يترتب على ذلك الزام المساهمين بأي عبء مالي.* 
*المادة 208*
*يكون تحويل السندات الى اسهم بتخصيص رأس المال الاحتياطي او جزء منه لهذا الغرض.* 
*الفرع الثاني* *تخفيض رأس المال* *المادة 209*
*لا يجوز تخفيض رأس المال بغير قرار من الجمعية العمومية غير العادية وبعد سماع تقرير مراجع الحسابات وبشرط الحصول على موافقة الوزارة ويتم ذلك في احدى الحالتين الآتيتين: 1- اذا زاد رأس المال عن حاجة الشركة. 2- اذا اصيبت الشركة بخسارة لا يحتمل تعويضها بواسطة الارباح المستقبلة.* 
*المادة 210*
*يتم تخفيض رأس المال باحدى الوسائل الاتية: 1- تنزيل القيمة الاسمية للاسهم وذلك اما برد جزء من قيمتها للمساهمين او بابرائهم مما في ذمتهم من قيمة الاسهم او من جزء منه. 2- تنزيل قيمة الاسهم بالغاء جزء من هذه القيمة يعادل الخسارة التي لحقت بالشركة. 3- الغاء عدد من الاسهم يوازي الجزء المراد تخفيضه. 4- شراء عدد من الاسهم يوازي الجزء المراد تخفيضه واتلافه. وفي جميع الاحوال يجب مراعاة احكام المادة (153) من هذا القانون. ويوضح قرار الجمعية الوسيلة التي تتبع في التخفيض.* 
*المادة 211*
*يقوم مجلس الادارة بنشر القرار الصادر بتخفيض رأس المال في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية وعلى الدائنين ان يقدموا للشركة المستندات المثبتة لديونهم خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ نشر القرار لتقوم الشركة بالوفاء بالديون الحالة التي لهم وتقديم الضمانات الكافية للوفاء بالديون المؤجلة.* 
*المادة 212*
*اذا كان تخفيض رأس المال برد جزء من القيمة الاسمية للاسهم الى المساهمين او بابرائهم من القدر غير المدفوع من قيمة الاسهم او من جزء منه فلا يحتج بالتخفيض قبل الدائنين الذين قدموا طلباتهم في الميعاد المذكور في المادة السابقة الا اذا استوفى هؤلاء الدائنون ما حل من ديونهم او حصلوا على الضمانات الكفيلة للوفاء بما لم يحل منها.* 
*المادة 213*
*اذا كان تخفيض رأس المال بالغاء عدد من الاسهم، وجب مراعاة المساواة بين المساهمين وعلى المساهمين الذين تقرر الغاء اسهمهم ان يقدموا الى الشركة في الميعاد الذي تحدده لهذا الغرض الاسهم التي تقرر الغاؤها والا كان من حق الشركة اعتبار تلك الاسهم ملغاة. ويشترط الا يترتب على ذلك حرمان المساهم من المساهمة في الشركة.* 
*المادة 214*
*اذا تقرر تخفيض رأس مال الشركة بشراء عدد من اسهمها واتلافه وجب توجيه دعوة عامة الى جميع المساهمين ليقوموا بعرض اسهمهم للبيع وتنشر الدعوة في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية ويجوز اخطار المساهمين بكتب مسجلة برغبة الشركة في شراء الاسهم، واذا زاد عدد الاسهم المعروضة للبيع على القدر الذي قررت الشركة شراءه وجب تخفيض طلبات البيع بنسبة الزيادة، ويتبع في تحديد ثمن شراء الاسهم الاحكام المنصوص عليها في نظام الشركة، فاذا لم يرد في النظام نص في هذا الشأن وجب على الشركة ان تدفع الثمن العادل الذي يحدده مراجع حسابات الشركة وفقا لطرق التقويم السائدة او سعر السوق ايهما اعلى.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب السادس* *شركة المساهمة الخاصة* *المادة 215*
*يجوز لعدد من المؤسسين لا يقل عن ثلاثة اشخاص ان يؤسسوا فيما بينهم شركة مساهمة خاصة لا تطرح اسهمها للاكتتاب العام، وان يكتتبوا بكامل رأس المال الذي يجب الا يقل عن مليوني درهم.* 
*المادة 216*
*فيما عدا احكام الاكتتاب العام تسري على شركة المساهمة الخاصة جميع الاحكام الواردة في هذا القانون في شأن شركات المساهمة العامة.* 
*المادة 217*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يجوز لشركة المساهمة الخاصة ان تتحول الى شركة مساهمة عامة اذا توفرت الشروط الاتية: 1- ان تكون القيمة الاسمية للاسهم المصدرة قد دفعت بالكامل. 2- ان تنقضي مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ماليتين للشركة. 3- ان تكون الشركة قد حققت ارباحا صافية قابلة للتوزيع على المساهمين لا يقل متوسطها عن عشرة في المائة من رأس المال وذلك خلال السنتين السابقتين لطلب التحويل. 4- ان يصدر قرار بتحويل الشركة من الجمعية العمومية غير العادية للشركة بأغلبية ثلاثة ارباع رأس مال الشركة. ويصدر قرار من الوزير باعلان تحويل الشركة الى شركة مساهمة عامة وينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية مرفقا به عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الاساسي وذلك على نفقة الشركة.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب السابع* *الشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة* *الفصل الاول* *تأسيس الشركة* *المادة 218*
*الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة هي الشركة التي لا يجوز ان يزيد عدد الشركاء فيها على خمسين شريكا وان لا يقل عدد الشركاء عن اثنين . ولا يسأل كل منهم الا بقدر حصته في رأس المال ولا تكون حصص الشركاء فيها ممثلة بصكوك قابلة للتداول.* 
*المادة 219*
*يكون للشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة اسم يؤخذ من غرضها او من اسم واحد او اكثر من الشركاء. ويجب ان يضاف الى اسم الشركة عبارة شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة مع بيان مقدار رأسمالها فاذا اهمل المديرون مراعاة الحكم المذكور كانوا مسؤولين في اموالهم الخاصة وبالتضامن عن التزامات الشركة فضلا عن التعويضات.* 
*المادة 220*
*فيما عدا اعمال التأمين والمصارف واستثمار الاموال لحساب الغير يكون للشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة ممارسة اي نشاط مشروع.* 
*المادة 221*
*لا يجوز للشركة ان تلجأ الى الاكتتاب العام لتكوين رأس مالها او لزيادته او للحصول على القروض اللازمة لها، ولا يجوز لها اصدار اسهم او سندات قابلة للتداول.* 
*المادة 222*
*يجب ان توزع جميع الحصص النقدية والعينية في عقد الشركة بين الشركاء وان تدفع قيمة كل حصة كاملة عند التأسيس. وتودع الحصص النقدية احد المصارف العامة بالدولة ولا يجوز للمصرف اداؤها الا لمديري الشركة بعد تقديم ما يثبت قيد الشركة بالسجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 223*
*اذا قدم شريك حصة عينية وجب تقدير قيمتها في عقد تأسيس الشركة مع بيان نوعها واسم مقدمها ومقدار ما تمثله من رأس المال ويكون مقدم الحصة مسؤولا قبل الغير عن صحة تقدير قيمتها في عقد الشركة فاذا ثبت ان الحصة قدرت باكثر من قيمتها الحقيقية وجب على مقدم الحصة ان يؤدي الفرق نقدا للشركة، ويكون المؤسسون مسؤولين في اموالهم الخاصة بالتضامن عن اداء هذا الفرق.* 
*المادة 224*
*يحرر المؤسسون عقدا بتأسيس الشركة مشتملا على البيانات الاتية: 1- اسم الشركة وغرضها ومركزها الرئيسي. 2- اسماء الشركاء وجنسياتهم ومحال اقامتهم وعناوينهم. 3- مقدار رأس المال وحصة كل شريك وبيان بالحصص العينية وقيمتها واسماء مقدميها ان وجدت. 4- اسماء مديري الشركة وجنسياتهم واسماء اعضاء مجلس الرقابة في الحالات التي يوجب القانون فيها وجود هذا المجلس. 5- تاريخ بدء ونهاية الشركة. 6- كيفية توزيع الارباح والخسائر. 7- الشكل الذي يجب مراعاته في تبليغات الشركة الموجهة الى الشركاء. ويجوز للوزارة ان تضع نموذجا لعقد تأسيس الشركة يتضمن البيانات المذكورة وغيرها من البيانات التي تراها.* 
*المادة 225*
*على مدير الشركة ان يتقدم بطلب لقيدها في السجل التجاري، ويرفق بالطلب عقد تأسيس الشركة والوثائق الدالة على توزيع الحصص بين الشركاء واداء قيمتها كاملة وايداعها احد المصارف العاملة بالدولة. ولا يجوز للشركة ان تباشر اي عمل من اعمالها الا بعد قيدها في السجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 226*
*اذا زاد عدد الشركاء في اي وقت بعد تأسيس الشركة على الحد المقرر قانونا اخطرت السلطة المختصة الشركة لتصحيح وضعها فاذا لم تقم الشركة بالتصحيح خلال الستة اشهر التالية لتاريخ تبليغ الاخطار اعتبرت الشركة منحلة، ويكون الشركاء فيها مسؤولين بصفة شخصية وعلى وجه التضامن فيما بينهم عن الديون والالتزامات المترتبة في ذمة الشركة من تاريخ حصول الزيادة على الحد القانوني لعدد الشركاء، ويستثنى من ذلك الشركاء الذين يثبت عدم علمهم بهذه الزيادة.* 
*الفصل الثاني* *في الحصص ورأس المال* *المادة 227*
*لا يجوز ان يقل رأس مال الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة عن مائة وخمسين الف درهم ويتكون رأس المال من حصص متساوية لا تقل قيمة كل منها عن الف درهم. وتكون الحصة غير قابلة للتجزئة، فاذا تملكها اشخاص متعددون وجب ان يختاروا من بينهم من يعتبر مالكا منفردا للحصة في مواجهة الشركة ويجوز لها ان تحدد لمالكي الحصة ميعادا لاجراء هذا الاختيار، على ان يكون من حقها بعد انقضاء هذا الميعاد بيع الحصة لحساب مالكيها، وفي هذه الحالة يكون للشركاء الاولوية في شرائها. وتوزع الارباح والخسائر على الحصص بالتساوي ما لم ينص العقد على خلاف ذلك.* 
*المادة 228*
*على الشركة ان تعد بمركزها سجلا خاصا للشركاء يشتمل على ما يأتي: 1- اسماء الشركاء والقابهم وموطنهم وجنسياتهم ومهنهم. 2-عدد وقيمة الحصص التي يملكها كل شريك. 3- التصرفات التي تجري على الحصص مع بيان تاريخها. ويكون مديرو الشركة مسؤولين بالتضامن عن هذا السجل وصحة بياناته ويكون للشركاء ولكل ذي مصلحة حق الاطلاع على هذا السجل.* 
*المادة 229*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) ترسل الشركة الى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة في شهر يناير من كل سنة البيانات الثابتة في السجل المشار اليه في المادة السابقة والتغييرات التي طرأت عليها.* 
*المادة 230*
*يجوز للشريك ان يتنازل عن حصته لاحد الشركاء او للغير بمقتضى محرر رسمي وفقا لشروط عقد الشركة ولا يحتج بهذا التنازل في مواجهة الشركة او الغير الا من تاريخ قيده في سجل الشركة وفي السجل التجاري. ولا يجوز للشركة الامتناع عن قيد التنازل في السجل الا اذا خالف ما نص عليه في عقد الشركة. ويجب في جميع الاحوال الا يترتب على التنازل انخفاض نصيب الشركاء المواطنين في رأس مال الشركة الى اقل من 51% من مجموع الحصص، ولا زيادة في عدد الشركاء عما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (218)* 
*المادة 231*
*اذا اعتزم احد الشركاء التنازل عن حصته لشخص من غير الشركاء في الشركة بعوض او بغير عوض وجب عليه ان يخطر باقي الشركاء عن طريق مدير الشركة بشروط التنازل، وعلى المدير ان يخطر الشركاء بمجرد وصول الاخطار اليه، ويجوز لكل شريك ان يطلب استرداد الحصة بالثمن الذي يتفق عليه، وفي حالة الاختلاف على الثمن يقدر مراجع حسابات الشركة هذا الثمن في تاريخ الاسترداد، فاذا انقضى ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ الاخطار دون ان يستعمل احد الشركاء حق الاسترداد كان الشريك حرا في التصرف في حصته.* 
*المادة 232*
*اذا استعمل حق الاسترداد اكثر من شريك قسمت الحصص او الحصة المبيعة بينهم بنسبة حصة كل منهم في رأس المال مع مراعاة احكام المادة (227).* 
*المادة 233*
*تنتقل حصة كل شريك الى ورثته، ويكون حكم الموصى له حكم الوارث.* 
*المادة 234*
*اذا باشر دائن احد الشركاء اجراءات التنفيذ على حصة مدينه جاز له ان يتفق مع المدين والشركة على طريقة البيع وشروطه والا وجب عرض الحصة للبيع في مزاد علني. ويجوز للشركة استرداد الحصة المبيعة لصالح شريك او اكثر بنفس الشروط التي رسا بها المزاد خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ رسو المزاد. وتطبق هذه الاحكام في حالة افلاس الشريك.* 
*الفصل الثالث* *في ادارة الشركة* *المادة 235*
*يتولى ادارة الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة مدير او اكثر يتم اختيارهم من بين الشركاء او من غيرهم بشرط الا يجاوز عددهم خمسة. ويعين المديرون في عقد تأسيس الشركة او في عقد مستقل لمدة معينة او دون تحديد مدة. واذا لم يعين المديرون على النحو المبين في الفقرة السابقة عينتهم الجمعية العمومية للشركاء.* 
*المادة 236*
*اذا عين مدير الشركة في عقد تأسيسها دون اجل معين، بقي مديرا مدة بقاء الشركة ما لم ينص عقد التأسيس على جواز عزله، ويكون عزل المدير في هذه الحالة بالاغلبية اللازمة لتعديل عقد الشركة الا اذا نص في العقد على اغلبية اخرى. فاذا لم ينص في عقد الشركة على جواز عزل المدير جاز عزله باجماع الشركاء او بحكم قضائي متى وجدت اسباب جدية تبرر ذلك.* 
*المادة 237*
*ما لم يحدد عقد تأسيس الشركة سلطة المدير يكون لمدير الشركة السلطة الكاملة في ادارتها وتعتبر تصرفاته ملزمة للشركة بشرط ان تكون مشفوعة ببيان الصفة التي يتعامل بها. ويكون حكمه من حيث المسؤولية حكم اعضاء مجلس ادارة شركة المساهمة ويبطل كل شرط في عقد الشركة يقضي بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 238*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يتولى مديرو الشركة اعداد الميزانية السنوية للشركة وحساب الارباح والخسائر كما يقومون بوضع تقرير سنوي عن نشاط الشركة ومركزها المالي ومقترحاتهم في شأن توزيع الارباح وذلك كله خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية. وعلى المديرين خلال عشرة الايام التالية للتصديق على الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر ان يودعوهما لدى كل من الوزارة والسلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 239*
*اذا تعدد المديرون جاز النص في عقد الشركة على تكوين مجلس من المديرين ويعين العقد طريقة العمل بهذا المجلس والاغلبية التي تصدر بها القرارات .* 
*المادة 240*
*اذا زاد عدد الشركاء على سبعة، وجب ان يعهد بالرقابة الى مجلس مكون من ثلاثة من الشركاء على الاقل ويعين هذا المجلس في عقد تأسيس الشركة لمدة معينة، وللجمعية العمومية ان تعيد تعيينهم بعد انتهاء هذه المدة او تعين غيرهم من الشركاء كما يجوز لها عزلهم في اي وقت لسبب مقبول. ولا يكون للمديرين صوت في انتخاب اعضاء مجلس الرقابة او عزلهم.* 
*المادة 241*
*لمجلس الرقابة ان يفحص دفاتر الشركة ووثائقها وان يقوم بجرد الصندوق والبضائع والاوراق المالية والوثائق المثبتة لحقوق الشركة، وان يطالب المديرين في اي وقت بتقديم تقرير عن ادارتهم ويراقب هذا المجلس الميزانية والتقرير السنوي وتوزيع الارباح ويقدم تقريره في هذا الشأن الى الجمعية العمومية للشركاء قبل انعقادها بخمسة عشر يوما على الاقل.* 
*المادة 242*
*لا يسأل اعضاء مجلس الرقابة عن اعمال المديرين الا اذا علموا بما وقع فيها من اخطاء واغفلوا ذكر هذه الاخطاء في تقريرهم المقدم للجمعية العمومية للشركاء.* 
*المادة 243*
*يكون للشركاء غير المديرين في الشركات التي لا يوجد بها مجلس رقابة، ما للشركاء المتضامنين من رقابة في شركة التضامن وفقا لاحكام المادة (36).* 
*المادة 244*
*يكون للشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة جمعية عمومية تتكون من جميع الشركاء، وتنعقد الجمعية العمومية بدعوة من المديرين مرة على الاقل في السنة خلال اربعة الاشهر التالية لنهاية السنة المالية وذلك في الزمان والمكان المعينين في عقد الشركة. ويجب على المديرين دعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد اذا طلب ذلك مجلس الرقابة او عدد من الشركاء يملك ما لا يقل عن ربع رأس المال. وتوجه الدعوة لحضور الجمعية العمومية بموجب كتب مسجلة بعلم الوصول ترسل الى كل شريك قبل موعد انعقادها بواحد وعشرين يوما على الاقل، ويجب ان تشتمل كتب الدعوة على بيان جدول الاعمال ومكان الاجتماع وزمانه.* 
*المادة 245*
*لكل شريك حق حضور الجمعية العمومية مهما كان عدد الحصص التي يملكها، وله ان ينيب عنه بتفويض خاص شريكا اخر من غير المديرين لتمثيله في الجمعية ويكون لكل شريك عدد من الاصوات بقدر عدد ما يملكه او يمثله من حصص.* 
*المادة 246*
*يجب ان يشتمل جدول اعمال الجمعية العمومية في اجتماعها السنوي على المسائل الاتية: 1- سماع تقرير المديرين عن نشاط الشركة ومركزها المالي خلال السنة وتقرير مجلس الرقابة وتقرير مراجع الحسابات. 2- مناقشة الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر والتصديق عليهما. 3- تحديد حصص الارباح التي توزع على الشركاء. 4- تعيين المديرين او اعضاء مجلس الرقابة وتحديد مكافآتهم. 5- المسائل الاخرى التي تدخل في اختصاصها بموجب احكام هذا القانون او عقد التأسيس.* 
*المادة 247*
*لا يجوز للجمعية العمومية ان تتداول في غير المسائل الواردة في جدول الاعمال الا اذا تكشفت اثناء الاجتماع وقائع خطيرة تقتضي المداولة فيها. واذا طلب احد الشركاء ادراج مسألة معينة على جدول الاعمال وجب على المديرين اجابة الطلب والا كان من حق الشريك ان يحتكم الى الجمعية العمومية.* 
*المادة 248*
*لكل شريك حق مناقشة الموضوعات المدرجة على جدول الاعمال ويكون المديرون ملزمين بالاجابة على اسئلة الشركاء بالقدر الذي لا يعرض مصالح الشركة للضرر، فاذا رأى احد الشركاء ان الرد على سؤاله غير كاف احتكم الى الجمعية العمومية وكان قرارها واجب التنفيذ.* 
*المادة 249*
*لا تكون قرارات الجمعية العمومية صحيحة الا اذا صدرت بموافقة عدد من الشركاء يمثل نصف رأس المال على الاقل ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على اغلبية اكبر. فاذا لم تتوفر هذه الاغلبية في الاجتماع الاول وجب دعوة الشركاء لاجتماع ثان يعقد خلال الواحد والعشرين يوما التالية للاجتماع الاول، وتصدر القرارات في هذا الاجتماع باغلبية الاصوات الممثلة فيه ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على غير ذلك.* 
*المادة 250*
*لا يجوز للمديرين الاشتراك في التصويت على القرارات الخاصة بابراء ذمتهم من المسؤولية عن الادارة.* 
*المادة 251*
*يحرر محضر بخلاصة وافية لمناقشات الجمعية العمومية، وتدون المحاضر وقرارات الجمعية العمومية في سجل خاص يودع بمقر الشركة ويكون لاي من الشركاء الاطلاع عليها بنفسه او بوكيل عنه، كما يكون له الاطلاع على الميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر والتقرير السنوي.* 
*المادة 252*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا يجوز تعديل عقد الشركة ولا زيادة رأس مالها او تخفيضه الا بموافقة عدد من الشركاء يمثلون ثلاثة ارباع رأس المال ما لم ينص عقد الشركة بالاضافة الى هذا النصاب على اغلبية عددية من الشركاء، ومع ذلك لا يجوز زيادة التزامات الشركاء الا بموافقتهم الاجماعية ولا يسري قرار تخفيض رأس مال الشركة الا بعد موافقة السلطة المختصة.* 
*المادة 253*
*يكون للشركاء مراجع للحسابات او اكثر تختارهم الجمعية العمومية للشركاء كل عام، وتسري في شأنهم الاحكام الخاصة بمراجعي الحسابات في الشركات المساهمة.* 
*المادة 254*
*مع عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية يقع باطلا كل قرار يصدر من الجمعية العمومية للشركاء بالمخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او عقد الشركة وكذلك اذا صدر لمصلحة بعض الشركاء او للاضرار بالبعض الاخر دون اعتبار لمصلحة الشركة، وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز ان يطلب البطلان الا الشركاء الذين اعترضوا على القرار او لم يتمكنوا من الاعتراض عليه لاسباب مقبولة. ويترتب على الحكم بالبطلان اعتبار القرار كأن لم يكن بالنسبة الى جميع الشركاء. ولا تسمع دعوى البطلان بمضي سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار، ولا يترتب على رفع الدعوى وقف تنفيذ القرار ما لم تأمر المحكمة بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 255*
*يجب على الشركة ان تجنب كل سنة 10% من ارباحها الصافية لتكوين احتياطي قانوني يجوز ان يقرر الشركاء وقف هذا التجنيب اذا بلغ الاحتياطي نصف رأس المال.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الثامن* *شركات التوصية بالاسهم* *المادة 256*
*شركة التوصية بالاسهم هي التي تتكون من شركاء متضامنين مسؤولين في جميع اموالهم عن التزامات الشركة ومن شركاء مساهمين لا يسألون عن التزامات الشركة الا بقدر حصصهم في رأس المال.* 
*المادة 257*
*تعتبر الشركة بالنسبة الى الشركاء المتضامنين شركة تضامن، ويعتبر الشريك المتضامن تاجرا ولو لم تكن له الصفة قبل دخوله الشركة، ويجب ان يكون جميع الشركاء المتضامنين من مواطني الدولة.* 
*المادة 258*
*يقسم رأس مال شركة التوصية بالاسهم الى اسهم متساوية القيمة وقابلة للتداول.* 
*المادة 259*
*يتكون اسم الشركة التوصية بالاسهم من اسم واحد او اكثر من الشركاء المتضامنين ويجوز ان يضاف الى اسمها تسمية مبتكرة او مشتقة من غرضها. ولا يجوز ان يذكر اسم الشريك المساهم في اسم الشركة فاذا ذكر اسمه مع علمه بذلك اعتبر شريكا متضامنا بالنسبة الى الغير حسني النية. ويجب في جميع الاحوال ان يضاف الى اسم الشركة عبارة -شركة توصية بالاسهم-.* 
*المادة 260*
*تسري الاحكام الخاصة بتأسيس شركة المساهمة على شركة التوصية بالاسهم مع مراعاة ما يأتي: 1- يوقع جميع الشركاء المتضامنين وغيرهم من المؤسسين عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها ويكون حكمهم من حيث المسؤولية حكم المؤسسين في شركات المساهمة. 2- يذكر في عقد التأسيس ونظامها اسماء الشركاء المتضامنين والقابهم وجنسياتهم وموطنهم. 3- ان لا يقل رأس مال الشركة عن خمسمائة الف درهم.* 
*المادة 261*
*تسري على الصكوك التي تصدرها شركة التوصية بالاسهم الاحكام المتعلقة بالصكوك التي تصدرها شركة المساهمة.* 
*المادة 262*
*يعهد بادارة الشركة الى شريك متضامن او اكثر، ويعين عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها اسماء من يعهد اليهم بالادارة وسلطاتهم فيها ويكون حكم من يعهد اليهم بادارة الشركة من حيث المسؤولية حكم المؤسسين واعضاء مجلس الادارة في شركة المساهمة.* 
*المادة 263*
*تسري بالنسبة الى سلطات المديرين في شركات التوصية بالاسهم وعزلهم القواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن بالنسبة الى المديرين في شركات التضامن.* 
*المادة 264*
*لا يجوز للشريك المساهم التدخل في اعمال الادارة المتصلة بالغير ولو بناء على تفويض ومع ذلك يكون له الاشتراك في اعمال الادارة الداخلية في الحدود المنصوص عليها في نظام الشركة.* 
*المادة 265*
*اذا خالف الشريك المساهم الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة كان مسؤولا في جميع امواله عن الالتزامات الناشئة عما اجراه من اعمال الادارة، فاذا قام بتلك الاعمال بناء على تفويض من الشركاء المتضامنين كان من فوضه منهم مسؤولا معه بالتضامن عن الالتزامات التي تنشأ عن هذه الاعمال.* 
*المادة 266*
*يكون لكل شركة توصية بالاسهم مجلس رقابة يتكون من ثلاثة اعضاء على الاقل تعينهم الجمعية العمومية من بين الشركاء المساهمين او من غيرهم لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد وفقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها في نظام الشركة، ولا يكون للشركاء المتضامنين صوت في تعيين اعضاء مجلس الرقابة. وعلى اول مجلس رقابة التحقق من ان اجراءات تأسيس الشركة قد تمت وفق احكام هذا القانون ويسأل اعضاؤه عن ذلك بالتضامن فيما بينهم.* 
*المادة 267*
*يقوم مجلس الرقابة بمراقبة اعمال الشركة، وله تحقيقا لهذا الغرض ان يطلب الى المديرين تقديم حساب عن ادارتهم وان يقوم بفحص دفاتر الشركة ومستنداتها وجرد اموالها وعليه ان يبدي الرأي في المسائل التي يعرضها عليه مديرو الشركة وان يأذن في اجراء التصرفات التي يشترط نظام الشركة الحصول على اذنه للقيام بها. وللمجلس الحق في دعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد اذا تبين له وقوع مخالفة جسيمة في ادارة الشركة. ويقدم المجلس الى الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين في نهاية كل سنة مالية تقريرا عن نتائج رقابته على اعمال الشركة. ولا يسأل اعضاء مجلس الرقابة عن اعمال المديرين او نتائجها الا اذا علموا بما وقع فيها من اخطاء واغفلوا اخطار الجمعية العمومية بها.* 
*المادة 268*
*يكون لشركة التوصية بالاسهم جمعية عمومية تضم جميع المساهمين وتخضع للاحكام الخاصة بالجمعيات العمومية في شركات المساهمة. ولا يجوز للجمعية العمومية ان تتخذ قرارات تتعلق بصلة الشركة بالغير الا بموافقة المديرين.* 
*المادة 269*
*لا يجوز للجمعية العمومية غير العادية ان تقرر ادخال اي تعديل على نظام شركة التوصية بالاسهم الا بموافقة جميع الشركاء المتضامنين ما لم يقض نظام الشركة بغير ذلك.* 
*المادة 270*
*يكون لكل شركة توصية بالاسهم مراجع او اكثر للحسابات وتسري عليهم الاحكام الخاصة بمراجعي الحسابات في شركات المساهمة.* 
*المادة 271*
*تسري على شركة التوصية بالاسهم الاحكام الخاصة بمالية شركة المساهمة.* 
*المادة 272*
*اذا شغر مركز مدير شركة التوصية بالاسهم وجب على مجلس الرقابة في هذه الحالة ان يعين مديرا مؤقتا، يتولى اعمال الادارة العاجلة الى ان تعقد الجمعية العمومية. ويقوم المدير المؤقت بدعوة الجمعية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من وقت تعيينه، وفقا للاجراءات التي يقررها نظام الشركة، فاذا انقضى هذا الميعاد دون دعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد وجب على مجلس الرقابة توجيه الدعوة فورا.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب التاسع* *تحول الشركات وادماجها* *الفصل الاول* *تحول الشركات* *المادة 273*
*يجوز تحول الشركة من شكل الى اخر، ويكون التحول بقرار يصدر طبقا للاوضاع المقررة لتعديل عقد الشركة او نظامها واتمام اجراءات التأسيس المقررة للشكل الذي تحولت اليه الشركة. ويجب ان يكون قرار التحول مصحوبا ببيان بأصول الشركة وخصومها والقيمة التقريبية لهذه الاصول والخصوم. ويجري التأشير بتحول الشركة في السجل التجاري مع بيان بتقويمها.* 
*المادة 274*
*تحتفظ الشركة بعد تحولها بحقوقها والتزاماتها السابقة على التحول، ولا يترتب على التحول براءة ذمة الشركاء المتضامنين من التزامات الشركة السابقة على التحول الا اذا قبل الدائن ذلك، ويفترض هذا القبول اذا لم يعترض الدائن على التحول كتابة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ انذاره رسميا بقرار التحول وفقا للاجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير.* 
*المادة 275*
*يكون لكل شريك في حالة التحول الى شركة مساهمة او شركة توصية بالاسهم او شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة عددا من الاسهم او الحصص يعادل قيمة حصته. واذا كانت حصة الشريك اقل من الحد الادنى لقيمة الحصة في الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة وجب على الشريك تكملتها.* 

*الفصل الثاني* *اندماج الشركات* *المادة 276*
*يجوز للشركة ولو كانت في دور التصفية ان تندمج في اخرى من نوعها او من نوع اخر، ويكون الاندماج باحدى الطريقتين الآتيتين: 1- بطريق الضم وهو حل شركة او اكثر ونقل ذمتها الى شركة قائمة. 2- بطريق المزج وهو حل شركتين او اكثر وتأسيس شركة جديدة تنتقل اليها ذمة كل من الشركات المندمجة. ويصدر قرار الدمج بالاتفاق بين الشركات الراغبة في الاندماج طبقا للاوضاع المقررة لتعديل عقد الشركة او نظامها، ولا ينفذ قرار الدمج الا بعد الحصول على موافقة السلطة المختصة التي بينها هذا القانون وفقا للشكل الذي تحولت اليه الشركة.* 
*المادة 277*
*يتم الاندماج بطريق الضم باتباع الاجراءات الاتية: 1- يصدر قرار من الشركة المندمجة بحلها. 2- تقوم صافي اصول الشركة المندمجة طبقا لاحكام تقويم الحصص العينية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 3- تصدر الشركة الدامجة قرارا بزيادة رأس مالها وفقا لنتيجة تقويم الشركة المندمجة. 4- توزع زيادة رأس المال على الشركاء في الشركة المندمجة بنسبة حصصهم فيها. 5- اذا كانت الحصص ممثلة في اسهم وكان قد انقضى على تأسيس الشركة الدامجة سنتان جاز تداول هذه الاسهم بمجرد اصدارها.* 
*المادة 278*
*يتم الاندماج بطريق المزج وذلك بان تصدر كل شركة من الشركات المندمجة قرارا بحلها ثم تؤسس الشركة الجديدة وفقا للاوضاع المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، ومع ذلك اذا كانت الشركة الجديدة من شركات المساهمة فيؤخذ بتقرير الخبراء الخاص بتقويم الحصص العينية دون حاجة الى عرض الامر على الجمعية التأسيسية.* 
*المادة 279*
*يخصص لكل شركة مندمجة عدد من الحصص او الاسهم يعادل حصتها في رأس مال الشركة الجديدة وتوزع هذه الحصص بين الشركاء في كل شركة مندمجة بنسبة حصصهم فيها.* 
*المادة 280*
*ينفذ قرار الاندماج بعد ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ اشهاره بالقيد في السجل التجاري ويكون لدائني الشركة المندمجة خلال الميعاد المذكور المعارضة في الاندماج لدى الشركة بكتاب مسجل ويظل الاندماج موقوفا ما لم يتنازل الدائن عن معارضته او تقضي المحكمة برفضها بحكم نهائي او تقوم الشركة بوفاء الدين اذا كان حالا او بتقديم ضمانات كافية للوفاء به اذا كان آجلا. واذا لم يتقدم معارض خلال الميعاد المشار اليه اعتبر الاندماج نهائيا وتحل الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة محل الشركات المندمجة في جميع حقوقها والتزاماتها.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب العاشر* *انقضاء الشركة* *الفصل الاول* *حل الشركة* *المادة 281*
*تنحل الشركة لاحد الاسباب الاتية: 1- انتهاء المدة المحددة في العقد او النظام ما لم تجدد المدة طبقا للقواعد الواردة بعقد الشركة او نظامها 2- انتهاء الغرض الذي اسست الشركة من اجله. 3- هلاك جميع اموال الشركة او معظمها بحيث يتعذر استثمار الباقي استثمارا مجديا. 4- الاندماج. 5- اجماع الشركاء على انهاء مدتها ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على الاكتفاء باغلبية معينة.* 
*المادة 282*
*يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي بحل اية شركة من شركات التضامن او التوصية البسيطة او المحاصة بناء على طلب احد الشركاء اذا تبين لها وجود اسباب جدية تسوغ ذلك، وكل شرط يقضي بحرمان الشريك من استعمال هذا الحق يعتبر كأن لم يكن. واذا كانت الاسباب التي تسوغ الحل ناتجة عن تصرفات احد الشركاء جاز للمحكمة ان تقضي باخراجه من الشركة وفي هذه الحالة تستمر الشركة قائمة بين الشركاء الآخرين وتخرج نصيب الشريك بعد تقديره وفقا لاخر جرد او بأية طريقة ترى المحكمة اتباعها. كما يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي بحل الشركة بناء على طلب احد الشركاء لعدم وفاء شريك بما تعهد به.* 
*المادة 283*
*تنحل شركات التضامن او التوصية البسيطة او المحاصة فضلا عما ذكر في المادة (281) لاحد الاسباب الاتية: 1- انسحاب احد الشركاء من الشركة اذا كانت الشركة مكونة من شريكين، على انه اذا كان الانسحاب بسوء نية او في وقت غير ملائم جاز الحكم على الشريك بالاستمرار في الشركة فضلا عن التعويضات عند الاقتضاء. ولا يجوز للشريك ان يطلب الخروج من الشركة اذا كانت مدتها معينة الا لاسباب قوية تقدرها المحكمة. 2- وفاة احد الشركاء او صدور حكم بالحجز عليه او بشهر افلاسه او اعساره ويجوز النص في عقد الشركة على استمرارها مع ورثة من يتوفى من الشركاء ولو كان الورثة او بعضهم قصرا، فاذا كان المتوفي شريكا متضامنا والوارث قاصرا اعتبر القاصر شريكا موصيا بقدر نصيبه في حصة مورثه، وفي هذه الحالة لا يتوقف استمرار الشركة على صدور امر من المحكمة بابقاء مال القاصر في الشركة.* 
*المادة 284*
*اذا لم يرد بعقد شركة التضامن او التوصية البسيطة او المحاصة نص على استمرارها في حالة انسحاب الشريك او وفاته او صدور حكم بالحجز عليه او بشهر افلاسه او باعساره جاز للشركاء خلال ستين يوما من وقوع اي من الحالات المشار اليها ان يقرروا بالاجماع استمرار الشركة فيما بينهم ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بهذا الاتفاق على الغير الا من تاريخ اشهاره بالقيد في السجل التجاري. وفي جميع احوال استمرار الشركة مع الشركاء الباقين يقدر نصيب الشريك الذي خرج من الشركة وفقا لاخر جرد ما لم ينص عقد الشركة على طريقة اخرى للتقدير. ولا يكون لهذا الشريك او لورثته نصيب فيما يستجد من حقوق الشركة الا بقدر ما تكون تلك الحقوق ناتجة عن عمليات سابقة على خروجه من الشركة.* 
*المادة 285*
*اذا بلغت خسائر شركة المساهمة نصف رأس المال وجب على مجلس الادارة دعوة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية للنظر في استمرار الشركة او حلها قبل الاجل المعين في نظامها. فاذا لم يقم مجلس الادارة بدعوة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية او تعذر على هذه الجمعية اصدار قرار في الموضوع جاز لكل ذي مصلحة ان يرفع دعوى بطلب حل الشركة.* 
*المادة 286*
*تنحل شركة التوصية بالاسهم بانسحاب احد الشركاء المتضامنين القائمين بادارة الشركة او بوفاته او بصدور حكم بالحجر عليه او بشهر افلاسه او باعساره ما لم ينص في نظام الشركة على غير ذلك، فاذا لم يرد في نظام الشركة نص في هذا الشأن جاز للجمعية العمومية غير العادية ان تقرر استمرار الشركة ويتبع في ذلك الاجراءات المقررة لتعديل النظام.* 
*المادة 287*
*اذا شمل الانسحاب او الوفاة او الحجر او الافلاس او الاعسار جميع الشركاء المتضامنين في شركة التوصية بالاسهم وجب حل الشركة ما لم ينص في نظامها على جواز تحويلها الى شركة من نوع اخر.* 
*المادة 288*
*لا تحل الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة بانسحاب احد الشركاء او بوفاته او بصدور حكم بالحجر عليه او بشهر افلاسه او باعساره ما لم ينص في عقد الشركة على غير ذلك.* 
*المادة 289*
*اذا بلغت خسائر الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة نصف رأس المال وجب على المديرين ان يعرضوا على الجمعية العمومية للشركاء امر حل الشركة ويشترط لصدور قرار الحل توفر الاغلبية اللازمة لتعديل عقد الشركة. واذا بلغت الخسارة ثلاثة ارباع رأس المال، جاز ان يطلب الحل الشركاء الحائزون لربع رأس المال.* 
*المادة 290*
*فيما عدا شركات المحاصة، يجب في جميع الاحوال اشهار انحلال الشركة بقيده في السجل التجاري وفي صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية ولا يحتج قبل الغير بانحلال الشركة الا من تاريخ اشهاره وعلى مديري الشركة او رئيس مجلس الادارة بحسب الاحوال متابعة تنفيذ هذا الاجراء.* 

*الفصل الثاني* *في التصفية والقسمة* *المادة 291*
*تدخل الشركة بمجرد حلها في دور التصفية وتحتفظ خلال مدة التصفية بالشخصية الاعتبارية بالقدر اللازم لاعمال التصفية، ويجب ان يضاف الى اسم الشركة عبارة "تحت التصفية" مكتوبة بطريقة واضحة.* 
*المادة 292*
*تنتهي سلطة المديرين او مجلس الادارة بحل الشركة ومع ذلك يظل هؤلاء قائمين على ادارة الشركة ويعتبرون بالنسبة الى الغير في حكم المصفين الى ان يتم تعيين المصفي. وتبقى هيئات الشركة قائمة خلال مدة التصفية وتقتصر سلطتها على اعمال التصفية التي لا تدخل في اختصاص المصفين.* 
*المادة 293*
*يتبع في تصفية الشركة الاحكام المبينة بالمواد التالية ما لم ينص في عقد الشركة او نظامها على طريقة التصفية او يتفق الشركاء على ذلك عند حل الشركة.* 
*المادة 294*
*يقوم بالتصفية مصف او اكثر يعينه الشركاء او الجمعية العمومية بالاغلبية العادية التي تصدر بها قرارات الشركة. فاذا كانت التصفية بناء على حكم بينت المحكمة طريقة التصفية وعينت المصفي وفي جميع الاحوال لا ينتهي عمل المصفي بوفاة الشركاء او بشهر افلاسهم او باعسارهم او الحجر عليهم ولو كان معينا من قبلهم.* 
*المادة 295*
*على المصفي ان يشهر القرار الصادر بتعيينه واتفاق الشركاء او قرار الجمعية العمومية بشأن طريقة التصفية او الحكم الصادر بذلك في السجل التجاري. ولا يحتج قبل الغير بتعيين المصفي او بطريقة التصفية الا من تاريخ الاشهار في السجل التجاري. ويكون للمصفي اجر يحدد في وثيقة تعيينه والا حددته المحكمة.* 
*المادة 296*
*يقوم المصفي فور تعيينه وبالاتفاق مع المديرين او رئيس مجلس الادارة بجرد ما للشركة من اموال وما عليها من التزامات وعلى هؤلاء ان يقدموا الى المصفي حساباتهم ويسلمونه اموال الشركة ودفاترها ووثائقها.* 
*المادة 297*
*يجب على المصفي ان يحرر قائمة مفصلة باموال الشركة والتزاماتها وميزانيتها يوقعها معه مديرو الشركة او رئيس مجلس ادارتها، وعلى المصفي ان يمسك دفترا لقيد اعمال التصفية.* 
*المادة 298*
*على المصفي ان يقوم بجميع ما يلزم للمحافظة على اموال الشركة وحقوقها وان يستوفي ما لها قبل الغير وان يودع المبالغ التي يقبضها في احد المصارف لحساب الشركة تحت التصفية فور قبضها. ومع ذلك لا يجوز له مطالبة الشركاء بالباقي من حصصهم الا اذا اقتضت ذلك اعمال التصفية وبشرط المساواة بينهم.* 
*المادة 299*
*يقوم المصفي بجميع الاعمال التي تقتضيها التصفية وعلى وجه الخصوص تمثيل الشركة امام القضاء والوفاء بما على الشركة من ديون وبيع ما لها منقولا او عقارا بالمزاد العلني او اي طريقة اخرى ما لم ينص في وثيقة تعيين المصفي على اجراء البيع بطريقة معينة ومع ذلك لا يجوز للمصفي بيع موجودات الشركة جملة واحدة الا باذن من الشركاء او الجمعية العمومية العادية.* 
*المادة 300*
*لا يجوز للمصفي ان يبدأ اعمالا جديدة الا اذا كانت لازمة لاتمام اعمال سابقة، واذا قام المصفي باعمال جديدة لا تقتضيها التصفية كان مسؤولا في جميع امواله عن هذه الاعمال فاذا تعدد المصفون كانوا مسؤولين بالتضامن.* 
*المادة 301*
*تسقط اجال جميع الديون التي على الشركة بمجرد حلها، ويخطر المصفي جميع الدائنين بكتب مسجلة بعلم الوصول بافتتاح التصفية مع دعوتهم لتقديم طلباتهم ويجوز ان يحصل الاخطار بالنشر في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين تصدران باللغة العربية اذا كان الدائنون غير معلومين او كانت مواطنهم غير معلومة وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان يتضمن الاخطار بالتصفية مهلة للدائنين لا تقل عن خمسة واربعين يوما من تاريخ الاخطار لتقديم طلباتهم.* 
*المادة 302*
*اذا لم تكن اموال الشركة كافية للوفاء بجميع الديون يقوم المصفي بالوفاء بنسبة هذه الديون وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بحقوق الدائنين الممتازين. وكل دين ينشأ عن اعمال التصفية يدفع من اموال الشركة بالاولوية على الديون الاخرى.* 
*المادة 303*
*اذا لم يقدم بعض الدائنين طلباتهم وجب ايداع ديونهم خزانة المحكمة، كما يجب ايداع مبالغ تكفي للوفاء بنصيب الديون المتنازع فيها الا اذا حصل اصحاب هذه الديون على ضمانات كافية او تقرر تأجيل تقسيم اموال الشركة الى ان يتم الفصل في المنازعة في الديون المذكورة.* 
*المادة 304*
*اذا تعدد المصفون فلا تكون تصرفاتهم صحيحة الا اذا تمت بموافقتهم الاجماعية ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك في وثيقة تعيينهم، ولا يحتج بهذا الشرط على الغير الا من تاريخ شهره في السجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 305*
*تلتزم الشركة بتصرفات المصفي التي تقتضيها اعمال التصفية طالما كانت في حدود سلطاته، ولا تترتب أية مسؤولية في ذمة المصفي بسبب مباشرة تلك الاعمال.* 
*المادة 306*
*يجب على المصفي انهاء مهمته في المدة المحددة لذلك في وثيقة تعيينه فاذا لم تحدد جاز لكل شريك ان يرفع الامر الى المحكمة لتعيين مدة التصفية. ولا يجوز اطالة هذه المدة الا بقرار من الشركاء او الجمعية العمومية بحسب الاحوال بعد الاطلاع على تقرير من المصفي يبين فيه الاسباب التي حالت دون اتمام التصفية في موعدها فاذا كانت مدة التصفية معينة من المحكمة فلا يجوز اطالتها الا باذن منها.* 
*المادة 307*
*على المصفي ان يقدم الى الشركاء او الجمعية العمومية كل ستة اشهر حسابا مؤقتا عن اعمال التصفية، وعليه ان يدلي بما يطلبه الشركاء من معلومات او بيانات عن حالة التصفية.* 
*المادة 308*
*تقسم اموال الشركة الناتجة عن التصفية على الشركاء وذلك بعد اداء ما على الشركة من ديون ويحصل كل شريك عند القسمة على مبلغ يعادل قيمة الحصة التي قدمها من رأس المال. ويقسم الباقي من اموال الشركة بين الشركاء بنسبة نصيب كل منهم في الربح.* 
*المادة 309*
*اذا لم يكف صافي اموال الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء باكملها وزعت الخسارة بينهم بحسب النسبة المقررة لتوزيع الخسائر.* 
*المادة 310*
*يجب على المصفي ان يقدم عند انتهاء التصفية حسابا ختاميا الى الشركاء او الجمعية العمومية عن اعمال التصفية وتنتهي هذه الاعمال بالتصديق على الحساب الختامي. وعلى المصفي اشهار انتهاء التصفية في السجل التجاري ولا يحتج على الغير بانتهاء التصفية الا من تاريخ الاشهار ويطلب المصفي بعد انتهاء التصفية شطب قيد الشركة من السجل التجاري.* 
*المادة 311*
*يسأل المصفي قبل الشركة اذا اساء تدبير شؤونها خلال مدة التصفية كما يسأل عن تعويض الضرر الذي يلحق الغير بسبب اخطائه.* 
*المادة 312*
*يكون عزل المصفي بالكيفية التي عين بها وكل قرار او حكم بعزل المصفي يجب ان يشتمل على تعيين من يحل محله. ويشهر عزل المصفي في السجل التجاري ولا يحتج به قبل الغير الا من تاريخ اجراء الشهر.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الحادي عشر* *الشركات الاجنبية* *المادة 313*
*مع عدم الاخلال بالاتفاقات الخاصة المعقودة بين الحكومة الاتحادية او احدى الحكومات المحلية وبعض الشركات تسري احكام هذا القانون على الشركات الاجنبية التي تزاول نشاطها الرئيسي في الدولة او تتخذ فيها مركز ادارتها عدا الاحكام المتعلقة بتأسيس الشركات.* 
*المادة 314*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) باستثناء الشركات الاجنبية التي يرخص لها بمزاولة نشاطها في المناطق الحرة في الدولة لا يجوز للشركات الاجنبية ان تزاول نشاطها الرئيسي في الدولة او ان تنشئ مكاتب او فروعا لها الا بعد ان يصدر لها ترخيص بذلك من الوزارة بعد موافقة السلطة المختصة في الامارة المعنية، ويحدد الترخيص الصادر النشاط المرخص للشركة بمزاولته، ويشترط لمنح الترخيص المذكور ان يكون للشركة وكيل من مواطني الدولة فاذا كان الوكيل شركة فيجب ان تكون لها جنسية الدولة وجميع الشركاء فيها من المواطنين. وتقتصر التزامات الوكيل تجاه الشركة والغير على تقديم الخدمات اللازمة للشركة دون تحمل اية مسؤولية او التزامات مالية تتعلق باعمال او نشاط فرع الشركة او مكتبها في الدولة او الخارج. ولا يجوز للشركات الاجنبية التي يرخص لها بالعمل في الدولة وفقا لاحكام الفقرة السابقة ان تبدأ اعمالها في الدولة قبل قيدها في سجل الشركات الاجنبية بالوزارة ويصدر بتعيين اجراءات القيد في السجل المذكور وضوابط اعداد حسابات وميزانيات فروع الشركات الاجنبية في الدولة قرار من الوزير. ويعتبر مكتب فرع الشركة الاجنبية في الدولة موطنا لها بالنسبة الى نشاطها داخل الدولة ويخضع النشاط الذي يباشره لاحكام القوانين المعمول بها في الدولة.* 
*المادة 315*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) لا يجوز للشركات الاجنبية او مكاتبها او فروعها المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ان تباشر نشاطها في الدولة الا بعد قيدها في السجل التجاري. ويجب ان يكون لها ميزانية مستقلة وحساب مستقل للارباح والخسائر وان يكون لها مراجع حسابات.* 
*المادة 316*
*اذا زاولت الشركة الاجنبية او المكتب او الفرع التابع لها نشاطه في الدولة قبل اتخاذ الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة كان الاشخاص الذين باشروا هذا النشاط مسؤولين عنه شخصيا وعلى وجه التضامن.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الثاني عشر* *عدم سماع الدعوى* *المادة 317*
*لا تسمع عند الانكار وعدم العذر الشرعي متى انقضت خمس سنوات الدعاوى التي تنشأ قبل المصفي بسبب اعمال التصفية وكذلك الدعاوى التي تنشأ قبل مديري الشركة او اعضاء مجلس الادارة او مجلس الرقابة او مراجعي الحسابات بسبب اعمال وظائفهم وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على مدة اقصر لعدم سماع الدعوى. ويبدأ حساب المدة المذكورة من تاريخ اشهار التصفية في الحالة الاولى ومن تاريخ وقوع الفعل الموجب للمسؤولية في الحالة الثانية.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الرابع عشر* *العقوبات* *المادة 322*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة اشد ينص عليها قانون اخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تتجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تجاوز مائة الف درهم او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين: 1- كل من اثبت عمدا في عقد الشركة او في نظامها او في نشرات الاكتتاب في الاسهم او السندات او في غير ذلك من وثائق الشركة بيانات كاذبة او مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون وكذلك كل من وقع هذه الوثائق او وزعها مع علمه بذلك. 2- كل مؤسس او مدير وجه الدعوة الى الجمهور للاكتتاب في اسهم او سندات لحساب شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة وكل من عرض هذه الاوراق لحساب الشركة. 3- كل من قوم بسوء قصد الحصص العينية المقدمة من الشركاء باكثر من قيمتها الحقيقية. 4- كل مدير او عضو مجلس ادارة وزع على الشركاء او على غيرهم ارباحا او فوائد على خلاف احكام هذا القانون او عقد الشركة او نظامها وكذلك كل مراجع حسابات صدق على هذا التوزيع مع علمه بالمخالفة. 5- كل مدير او عضو مجلس ادارة او مصف ذكر عمدا بيانات كاذبة في الميزانية او في حساب الارباح والخسائر او اغفل عن عمد ذكر وقائع جوهرية في هذه الوثائق وذلك بقصد اخفاء حقيقة المركز المالي للشركة. 6- كل مراجع حسابات تعمد وضع تقرير كاذب عن نتيجة مراجعته او اخفى عمدا وقائع جوهرية في هذا التقرير. 7- كل مدير او عضو مجلس ادارة او عضو مجلس رقابة او مستشار او خبير او مراجع حسابات او معاون له او مستخدم لديه وكل شخص يعهد اليه بالتفتيش على الشركة يفشي ما يحصل عليه بحكم عمله من اسرار الشركة او يستغل هذه الاسرار لجلب نفع خاص له او لغيره. 8- كل شخص معين من قبل الوزارة او السلطة المختصة للتفتيش على الشركة يثبت عمدا فيما يعده من تقارير عن نتيجة التفتيش وقائع كاذبة او يغفل عمدا ذكر وقائع جوهرية في هذه التقارير من شانها ان تؤثر في نتيجة التفتيش.** 
*المادة 323*
*مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة اشد ينص عليها قانون اخر يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تتجاوز مائة الف درهم: 1- كل من يتصرف في الاسهم على خلاف القواعد المقررة في هذا القانون. 2- كل من يصدر اسهما او ايصالات اكتتاب او شهادات مؤقتة او سندات او يعرضها للتداول على خلاف احكام هذا القانون. 3- كل من يعين عضوا بمجلس ادارة شركة مساهمة او يعين مراجعا للحسابات فيها وكل من يحصل على ضمان او قرض منها وذلك كله على خلاف احكام الحظر المقررة في هذا القانون وكل رئيس مجلس ادارة في شركة تقع فيها مخالفة من هذه المخالفات. 4- كل شركة تخالف الاحكام المقررة في شأن نسبة مساهمة مواطني الدولة في رأس مال الشركات او نسبة المواطنين في مجالس ادارتها وكل مدير او رئيس مجلس ادارة فيها. 5- كل من يمتنع عمدا عن تمكين مراجعي الحسابات او الاشخاص المكلفين من قبل الوزارة او السلطة المحلية المختصة بالتفتيش على الشركة من الاطلاع على دفاترها ووثائقها او يمتنع عن تقديم المعلومات والايضاحات اللازمة لهم. 6- كل شركة تخالف احكام هذا القانون او احكام القرارات التي تصدر تنفيذا له وكذلك كل مؤسس او مدير او عضو مجلس ادارة فيها.* 
*المادة 324*
*توجه المسؤولية الجنائية عن المخالفات المنصوص عنها في هذا الباب والتي ترتكبها الشركة الى من يمثل الشركة قانونا.*

----------


## شمس الدين

*الباب الخامس عشر* *احكام ختامية* *المادة 325*
*الغيت بموجب احكام المادة الثانية من القانون الاتحادي رقم 13 تاريخ 1988/12/26 ويراعي هنا نص المادة الثالثة من القانون الاتحادي 13 لسنة 1988 والتي نصت على ان تعمل الشركات القائمة وقت العمل باحكام ذلك القانون على ان تعدل اوضاعها وفقا لاحكامه واحكام القانون الاتحادي رقم 8 لسنة 1984 وذلك خلال سنتين من تاريخ العمل به وهو النص المنشور ضمن هذه المجموعة. على الشركات القائمة وقت العمل باحكام هذا القانون ان تعدل اوضاعها وفقا لاحكامه ولاحكام القانون الاتحادي رقم (8) لسنة 1984م المشار اليه وذلك خلال سنتين من تاريخ العمل به. ويعاقب المسؤول عن ادارة الشركة بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة (322) من قانون الشركات التجارية عن مخالفة حكم الفقرة السابقة. وللوزير عند الضرورة، وبما يتمشى مع صالح الاقتصاد القومي ان يمد المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة لسنة اخرى وذلك بقرار يصدر منه في هذا الشأن.* 
*المادة 326*
*( استبدلت بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 1990 والصادر بتاريخ 22 ديسمبر 1990 ونصت المادة الثانية من ذلك القانون على العمل بذلك التعديل اعتبارا من الثامن من يناير 1989 تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 88 بتعديل بعض احكام القانون الاتحادي رقم 8 لسنة 1984 في شأن الشركات التجارية ) يصدر الوزير اللوائح والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون بعد التنسيق مع السلطات المختصة في الامارات. ويحدد بقرار من مجلس الوزراء الرسوم المستحقة على نشر المحررات الرسمية للشركات التجارية في السجل او النشرات التي تعدها الوزارة وما يطرأ من تعديل عليها وكذلك رسوم الترخيص بانشاء فروع مكاتب للشركات الاجنبية او قيدها في سجل الشركات الاجنبية وما يطرأ من تعديل على بياناتها وذلك في الحالات التي يتوجب فيها هذا القيد او الترخيص او التجديد وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون على الا يجاوز الرسم عشرة آلاف درهم (10.000) درهم.* 
*المادة 327*
*(كما عدلت بالقانون الاتحادي رقم (13) الصادر بتاريخ 1988/12/26 والمنشور بالعدد (196) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1989/1/8) يكون للموظفين المكلفين من قبل الوزير او السلطة المختصة بحسب الاحوال صفة الضبطية القضائية في اثبات الجرائم التي تقع بالمخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او القرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له، ويكون لهم حق الاطلاع على جميع سجلات الشركة ودفاترها ووثائقها، وعلى المسؤولين في الشركة ان يقدموا للموظفين المذكورين البيانات والمعلومات والوثائق التي يطلبونها لاداء عملهم.* 
*المادة 328*
*يلغى كل حكم يخالف احكام هذا القانون.* 
*المادة 329*
*معدلة بموجب احكام القانون الاتحادي رقم 1 لسنة 1984 حيث صدر القانون الاتحادي رقم 8 لسنة 1984 بتاريخ 20/ مارس/ 1984 ونصت المادة 329 منه على ان ينشر ذلك القانون بالجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ نشره وعدلت تلك المادة النص المدرج اعلاه ثم اعقب ذلك تعديل القانون الاتحادي 8 لسنة 1984 بالقانون الاتحادي رقم 13 لسنة 1988 والصادر بتاريخ 26 ديسمبر 1988 والذي نصت المادة الخامسة منه على العمل باحكامه اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره والذي تم بالعدد 196 من الجريدة الرسمية يناير 1989 ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من اول يناير 1985 زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة *

----------

